# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  إتحاف الإخوان بالمنتقى من مخطوطات إيران

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الأخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته
يوجد على الشبكة مخطوطات مكتبة مجلس الشورى إيران , وهي معروضة للتصفح وهي تضم آلاف من المخطوطات العربية والفارسية في مختلف الفنون والعلوم ,  ولما كان أغلبهامن مؤلفات  الشيعة الرافضة أخزاهم الله في مذهبهم الباطل , فقد قمتبعملية انتقاء واختيار لما يصلح اللاطلاع عليه منها , وذلك مما ألفه علماء اهل السنة ومن انتسب إليهم ,وقداخرج عن هذا الشرط لفائدة او نادرة , وكل ذلك  ليسهل انتفاع الاخوة بهذه المخطوطات الجديدة, وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقني واياكم لصالح العلم والعمل , وان يثبتني وإياكم على دينه القويم وصراط نبيه المستقيم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين

 ************* 
*عنوان** :* ال*وصيه 
*مولف** :* فخر رازي (زنده در??? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 5280(7پ-11ر) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان** :* اربعین حدیث 
*شماره نسخه** :* ش. 18839ض 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* حدیث احادیث اهل سنت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان**     :* قانون 
*مولف**     :* ابن سینا 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1258س س 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* پزش?ی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 



*عنوان** :* تبصره المبتدي و تذ?ره المنتهي 
*مولف** :* صدرالدين محمد بن اسحاق قونوي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8793/2 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* عرفان 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ?تاب المرقص و المطرب 
*مولف** :* نورالدين علي بن سعيد الاندلسي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 14/ 8835(گ122 ب -131 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبيات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* روح الروح فيما جري بعد المائه التاسعه من الفتن و الفتوح (ج.?) 
*مولف** :* روح*الدين عيسي بن لطف*الله بن مطهر شرف*الدين (م???? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 5/ 8829(گ54 ب -104 ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تاريخ 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان** :* الایضاح فی شرح المفصل 
*مولف** :* ابو عمرو عثمان بن عمر معروف به ابن حاجب (۶۴۶ق.) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 7717 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* زمخشری، محمود بن عمر،۴۶۷ -۵۳۸ق. <ال*>مفصل.- نقد و   تفسیر زبان   عربی - نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 



*عنوان** :* تقویم الابدان فی تدبیر الانسان 
*مولف** :* ابوالحسن علی بن عیسی متطبب بغدادی (م۴۹۳ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 14569 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* پزش?ی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* عقود الاصابع (رساله - ) 
*مولف** :* مهذب*الدين احمد بن عبدالرضا 
*شماره نسخه** :* 12/ 1131ط (گ98 ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* رياضي 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* مختصر وافي در علم قوافي 
*مولف** :* نورالدين عبدالرحمن جامي (قرن? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 8814(گ43 ب -51 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* عروض و قافيه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*مواهب اللدنیه بالمنح المحمدیه 
*مولف** :* شهاب*الدین احمد بن محمد قسطلانی مصری 
*شماره نسخه** :* 13451 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* سیره 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تاریخ ناپلئون بناپارت 
*مولف** :* مترجم محمد رضای تبریزی (از فرانسه) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 3545(ص.2 -101) 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* الاضداد 
*شماره نسخه** :* 21/ 1231ط (71ب-73الف) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فقه*اللغه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* حاشيه شرح التصريف/حاشيه بر شرح تصريف سعدالدين تفتازاني 
*مولف** :* نظام*الدين ملا احمد اردبيلي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/11331 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* صرف 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* روض الاخیار المنتخب من ربیع الابرار/زمخشری 
*مولف** :* محیی*الدین محمد بن قاسم خطیب (م۹۴۰ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 715ط 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ح?مت عرفان 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان** :* نظم تحفه الاريب مما في القرآن من الغريب = منظومه لغات القرآن 
*شماره نسخه** :* 24/ 8262(گ208 ب -218 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* لغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* انوار الربیع/ از: سید علی خان مدنی 
*مولف** :* سید علی خان مدنی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 213ط   
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* عجایب المخلوقات و غرایب الموجودات 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3521 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* غنیه المتملی فی شرح منیه المصلی و غنیه المبتدی/سدیدالدین محمد   ?اشغری 
*مولف** :* ابراهیم بن محمد بن ابراهیم الحلبی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1288س س 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* مناس? الحج 
*مولف** :* عبدالرحمان عمادي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 4905(46پ-50پ و46 ر و صفحه آخر) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فقه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* حرز الامانی و وجه التهانی شاطبیه 
*مولف** :* ابومحمد قاسم بن فیره شاطبی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/12655 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تجوید منظوم 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان** :* شرح قصائد سبع 
*مولف** :* ابو عبدالله حسین بن احمد زوزنی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 15205 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح تصریف 
*مولف** :* قاضی سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی (۷۹۱ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 5983 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* صرف 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*مبسوط فی القراآت السبع و المضبوطمن اضاآت الطبع 
*مولف** :* محمد بن محمود بن محمد بن احمد بن علی شریف سمرقندی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2010 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* قرائت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تفسير سوره الفلق 
*مولف** :* حسين بن عبدالله بن سينا 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9294/5 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تفسير 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف   

*عنوان** :* ال*فوائد الضیائیه[*شرح الكافية*] 
*مولف** :* نورالدین عبدالرحمن جامی (م۸۹۸ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8162 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ربیع الابرار و نصوص الاخبار/ از: ابوالقاسم محمود بن عمر زمخشری 
*مولف** :* ابوالقاسم محمود بن عمر زمخشری 
*شماره نسخه** :* 216ط 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* اسامي تاليفات سيد حسين بن صديق بن عبدالرحمن الاهدل 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8/13456 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* ابن الاهدل، حسين بن عبدالرحمن،??? -???ق.- ?تابشناسي دعاي حزب - نقد و تفسير دعاها 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*مفصل فی صنعه الاعراب 
*مولف** :* جارالله محمود بن عمر زمخشری (۵۳۸ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 7195 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*بهجه المرضیه فی شرح الالفیه/شرح بر الفیه ابن مال? 
*مولف** :* جلال*الدین ابوب?ر بن عبدالرحمن سیوطی (قرن۹ ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 11606(متن) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح حديث من مات 
*مولف** :* امام ابو حامد محمد غزالي طوسي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 10/ 2814(193پ-195ر) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تفسير قل اعوذ برب الناس 
*مولف** :* ابن سينا، حسين بن عبدالله (قرن? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 7/ 9294(گ21 الف -21 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تفسير 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف   

*عنوان** :* شرح جمع الجوامع/جمع الجوامع فی الاصلین از تاج*الدین عبدالوهاب بن   علی سب?ی (م۷۷۱ ) 
*مولف** :* جلال*الدین محمد بن احمد محلی (م۸۶۴ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3809 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تطهير العيبه من دنس الغيبه 
*مولف** :* ابن حجر هيتمي، شهاب*الدين احمد بن محمد بن علي (م??? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 14713(گ23 ب -27 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* اخلاق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح آداب البحث 
*مولف** :* احمد بن مصطفی طاشگبری زاده (زنده در۹۶۴ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 5476(1پ-6پ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* منطق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح مراح الارواح 
*مولف** :* شمس*الدين احمد معروف به دي?نقوز (قرن? ق.) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 14257 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبيات عربي زبان عربي - صرف 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف   
             عنوان : ال*قاموس 
             مولف : فیروزآبادی، محمد 
             شماره نسخه : 445س س 
             زبان متن : عربی 
             موضوع : فرهنگ لغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح تهذيب/تفتازاني 
*مولف** :* عصام اسفرايني 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3/ 3423(ص.72 -284) 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* مش?لات ديوان ابي تمام (منتخب) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 9093(گ41 الف -41 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبيات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف   


*عنوان**     :* معالم التنزيل 
*مولف**     :* ابو محمد حسين بن مسعود فراء شافعي 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 6/ 4900(18ر-19پ) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* تفسير 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان** :* ال*?و?ب الدري 
*مولف** :* جمال*الدين عبدالرحيم محمد الاسنوي الشافعي   (???-???) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 4353(ص.137 -211) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*ورقات فی العمل بربع الدائر 
*مولف** :* جمال*الدین ابومحمد عبدالله ماردانی (= ماردینی) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 6362(2-15) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نجوم 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح اللمع فی النحو 
*مولف** :* اسعد بن نصر بن اسعد العوتی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 7157 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تفسير حديث شرح صدر 
*مولف** :* ابو حامد محمد غزالي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 14/ 14280(42ر و پ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* علوم قرآني و روائي احاديث خاص (شرح صدر).- نقد و تفسير 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف


تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع 


*عنوان** :* حاشيه ال?شاف 
*مولف** :* مير سيد شريف علي بن محمد جرجاني 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3/ 8794(گ114 -291ب) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تفسير 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* منتخب ?ش?ول 
*مولف** :* بهاءالدين محمد عاملي (م???? ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 144/ 9466(ص.301 -312) 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* ?ش?ول 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* اوضح المسال? الی الفیه ابن مال? 
*مولف** :* جمال*الدین عبدالله بن یوسف معروف به ابن هشام (۷۴۲ق 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 7411(1پ-165ر) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ابن مال?، محمد بن عبدالله،۶۰۰ -۶۷۲ق. الفیه.- نقد و تفسیر زبان عربی - نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان** :* ?شاف (از تفسیر سوره نساء تا اواخر اعراف) 
*مولف** :* ابوالقاسم محمود بن عمر زمخشری 
*شماره نسخه** :* 5992 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تفسیر 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح لاميه العجم 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3322(ص.367 -380) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :[** علي بن يوسف، المصري.ت 619]* دیوان ابن النبیه 
*مولف** :* ابوالحسن علی بن محمد بن یوسف مصری (م۶۱۹ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9770 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* شعر 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تحفه الغریب فی ال?لام علی مغنی اللبیب = تحفه الغریب بشرح مغنی   اللبیب = شرح مغنی اللبیب 
*شماره نسخه** :* ش. 18540 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* حاشيه انوار التنزيل 
*مولف** :* توقاني 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 2882(ص.45 -231) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* نظم آجروميه = منظومه في النحو 
*شماره نسخه** :* 4/ 9271(گ58 الف -61 الف) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* الامداد في شرح الارشاد 
*مولف** :* ابن الحجر العسقلاني، شهاب*الدين احمد بن*علي [ صوابه الهيتمي الفقيه ] (م.??? )   
*شماره نسخه** :* 9414 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فقه شافعي 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*فوائد الفناريه 
*مولف** :* شمس*الدين بن حمزه فناري (م??? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 3804(129-185) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* الاصباح فی شرح دیباجه المصباح / از: ابوسعید سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر   تفتازانی حنفی مشهور به «ملاسعد تفتازانی» 
*مولف** :* ابوسعید سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی حنفی مشهور 
*شماره نسخه** :* 456? 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات عرب - نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال?افيه في النحو 
*شماره نسخه** :* 13/ 8875(گ.240 ب -269 ب) 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف   

*عنوان** :* الاصباح فی شرح دیباجه المصباح / از: ابوسعید سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر   تفتازانی حنفی مشهور به «ملاسعد تفتازانی» 
*مولف** :* ابوسعید سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی حنفی مشهور 
*شماره نسخه** :* 456? 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات عرب - نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف

*عنوان** :* مغنی اللبیب عن ?تب الاعاریب 
*مولف** :* ابن هشام نحوی، جمال*الدین عبدالله بن یوسف (م۷۶۲ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 926ط 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* الاشباه و النظائر النحویه 
*مولف** :* جلال*الدین عبدالرحمن سیوطی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 903ط 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح مفتاح العلوم/س?ا?ی، یوسف بن ابوب?ر (۶۲۶ق) 
*مولف** :* سعدالدین تفتازانی، مسعود بن عمر (۷۹۱ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 4683 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادبیات عرب 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* سبل الهدی و الرشاد فی سیره خیرالعباد 
*مولف** :* شیخ محمدبن یوسف دمشقی صالحی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8949 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* سیره 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* في معرفه الظاء و الضاد (?لام منظوم) 
*مولف** :* امام ابو عبدالله بن المذحجي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 62/ 5138(197) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* منظومه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* ال*صراح من الصحاح 
*مولف** :* جمال*الدین محمد قرشی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 446س س 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فرهنگ لغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* صحيح البخاري (از آغاز تا باب الغسل) 
*مولف** :* محمد بن اسماعيل بخاري (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3/ 2749(ص.350 -420) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تهذيب المنطق و ال?لام 
*مولف** :* سعدالدين مسعود بن*عمر تفتازاني (م.??? )   
*شماره نسخه** :* 10301 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* منطق = ?لام 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف   

*عنوان** :* حرزالاماني و وجه*التهاني = الشاطبيه 
*مولف** :* ابومحمدقاسم*بن فيره شاطبي (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 12148(ص10پ-41پ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تجويد 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* صراح اللغه؛ابوالفضل محمد بن خالد معروف بجمال قرشی 
*مولف** :* ابوالفضل محمد بن خالد معروف بجمال قرشی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8655 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* لغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* القصيده الذهبيه 
*مولف** :* سيد اسماعيل حميري 
*شماره نسخه** :* 18/ 8951(گ.108 الف -109 الف) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* شعر 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح ?نز الدقایق فی فروع الحنیفه 
*مولف** :* شیخ ابی*البر?ات عبدالله بن احمد معروف به حافظ النس 
*شماره نسخه** :* 5311 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فقه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* تذ?ره الاولیاء 
*مولف** :* شیخ عطار 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 5659(2-400) 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* عرفان و تصوف 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* اظهار الاسرار 
*مولف** :* محمد بن پير علي بر?لي (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9/ 14110(160پ-171پ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* زبان عربي - نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح مقصوره ابن دريد/ ظاهر 
*مولف** :* ابوعبدالله محمدبن احمد سبتي، ابن هشام لخمي 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8644/3 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ادب 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
             عنوان : فرائد القلائد في شرح مختصر الشواهد 
             مولف : عيني، بدرالدين محمودبن*احمد (???ق) 
             شماره نسخه : 59/   13886(161پ-163پ) 
             زبان متن : عربی 
             موضوع : ادبيات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* مغنی اللبیب عن ?تب الاعاریب 
*مولف** :* ابن هشام، جمال*الدین عبدالله بن یوسف انصاری 
*شماره نسخه** :* 7208 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* الالفیه فی النحو 
*مولف** :* جمال*الدین محمد بن عبدالله طائی جیانی (م۶۷۲ ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 14922 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* شرح ابیات الموشح 
*مولف** :* ابوالم?ارم علی بن محمود ضیاء ?رمانی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 507س س 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* دیوان امیرالمومنین/ منسوب به: امام علی بن ابی*طالب (ع) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9572 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* شعر 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* انوار التنزیل 
*مولف** :* قاضی ناصرالدین بیضاوی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 3041 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
             عنوان : ال*حان السواجع بین البادی و المراجع 
             مولف : صفدی، صلاح*الدین خلیل بن ایب? (۷۴۹ق) 
             شماره نسخه : 1/   4201(1پ-158ر) 
             زبان متن : عربی 
             موضوع : نامه*ها 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* لب اللباب و نزهه الاحباب 
*مولف** :* ابوالحسن احمد بن محمد بن ابراهیم اشعری 
*شماره نسخه** :* 8098 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* ?ش?ول 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* مصطلحات اهل الحديث (رساله في - ) 
*مولف** :* ابن*حجر 
*شماره نسخه** :* 34/ 13886(94ر) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* درايه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان** :* في ذ?ر النساء العارفات الواصلات الي مراتب الرجال 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9562/2 
*زبان متن** :* فارسی 
*موضوع** :* تراجم 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*عنوان**     :* ال*جمل في النحو 
*مولف**     :* عبدالقاهر بن عبدالرحمن جرجاني (م??? ه*.) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 5/16378 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*عنوان**     :* ال*موجز 
*مولف**     :* علاءالدین علی بن نفیس 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 6264(11ر-166پ) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* پزش?ی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

أسأل الله أن يجزيك خيرا ..

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*عنوان** :* اطواق الذهب  *مولف** :* ابوالقاسم محمود بن عمر زمخشري (م??? )  *شماره نسخه** :* 10/ 8835(گ78 ب -82 الف)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* اخلاق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*تصریح بمضمون التوضیح  *مولف** :* خالد بن عبدالله ازهری  *شماره نسخه** :* 4416  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* نحو  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* منتخبات ?ش?ول  *مولف** :* بهاءالدين محمد عاملي (م???? ق)  شيعي *شماره نسخه** :* 151/ 9466(ص.319 -322)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ?ش?ول  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  عنوان : ال*مستصفی   (مجلد اول)  مولف : امام   حجه*الاسلام ابوحامد محمد بن محمد الغزالی (۵۰۵  شماره نسخه : 5962  زبان متن : عربی  موضوع : اصول   فقه  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* مقامات/ از: احمد بن حسین همدانی مشهور به بدیع الزمان  *مولف** :* احمد بن حسین همدانی مشهور به بدیع الزمان  *شماره نسخه** :* 631ط  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبیات  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*فوائد الضیائیه فی شرح ال?افیه  *مولف** :* نورالدین عبدالرحمن بن احمد جامی (۸۹۸ق.)  *شماره نسخه** :* 14287  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبیات عربی زبان عربی - صرف و نحو ابن حاجب، عثمان بن عمر،۵۷ -۶۴۶ق. ?افیه.- نقد و تفسیر  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* مختار الصحاح  *مولف** :* امام زین*الدین محمدبن*شمس*الد  ین ابی*ب?ر بن عبدالقا  *شماره نسخه** :* 2826  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* ال*مغنی فی تدبیر الامراض  *مولف** :* ابوالحسن سعید بن هبه*الله بن الحسن  *سعيد بن     هبة الله بن الحسين أبو الحسن البغدادي المعروف بالعشاب طبيب المقتدر بالله     العباسي ولد سنة 436 وتوفى سنة 494* *شماره نسخه**     :* 3839  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* ال*مقامات  *مولف**     :* قاسم بن علی حریری  *شماره نسخه**     :* 4567  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* ادبیات     نثر عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* حرز الامانی و وجه التهانی  *مولف**     :* ابو محمد القاسم بن فیره بن ابی القاسم بن احمد     رعین  *شماره نسخه**     :* 65  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ?تاب اللطف  *مولف** :* ابن جوزی، جمال*الدین ابوالفرج عبدالرحمن*بن*ع  لی قرش  *شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 13751(ص.1 -109)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* اخلاق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* ال*?ناش فی الطب (المعالجات البقراطیه)  *مولف**     :* ابوالحسن احمد بن محمد طبری ترنجی  *الطبري - احمد بن محمد الطبري أبو الحسن     الطبيب خدم الامير ركن الدولة توفى في حدود سنة 370* *شماره نسخه**     :* 5268  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* پزش?ی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* دیوان مجنون عامری = اخبار المجنون و اشعاره  *مولف**     :* قیس بن ملوح عامری مشهور به مجنون ؛ گردآوری:     ابوب?ر  *شماره نسخه**     :* 9282  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* شعر  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* رسائل ابن العميد  *مولف**     :* محمد بن*الحسين ?اتب بغدادي، ابن*العميد (م??? )  *شماره نسخه**     :* 13/ 8951(گ.50 ب -79 الف)  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* ادبيات  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* وقايه الروايه في مسائل الهدايه  *مولف** :* محمود بن صدر الشريعه عبيدالله محبوبي  *شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 9537(متن)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* فقه حنفي  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* نجاه الاحباب و تحفه ذوي الالباب  *شماره نسخه**     :* 6/ 2783(ص.24 -85)  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *نجاة الأحباب،   وتحفة ذوي الألباب في الكيمياء.لبستان أفندي.وهي: رسالة.مختصرة.على  : مقدمة،   وثلاثة أبواب.أولها: (الحمد لله المنزه عن الجوهر والعرض ... الخ) .وهو: المولى:   مصطفى بن بير محمد الأيديني.المتوف  : سنة 995./كشف الظنون* *عنوان** :* شرح المنظومه الحلبیه فی السیره النبویه  *مولف** :* سری*الدین عبدالبر بن محمد بن محمد بن محمد بن شحنه  *شماره نسخه** :* 7761  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تاریخ  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* شرح المعلقات السبع  *مولف**     :* ابوعبدالله حسين بن احمد زوزني  *شماره نسخه**     :* 6/13165  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* جامع المفردات جامع القوی المفردات  *مولف**     :* ضیاءالدین ابومحمد عبدالله بن احمد اندلسی     مالقی عشا  *شماره نسخه**     :* 6029  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* پزش?ی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*فوز الاصغر  *مولف** :* ابو علي احمد بن مس?ويه  *شماره نسخه** :* 25/ 5283(50پ-72پ)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* فلسفه  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* بستان الاطباء و روضه الالباء  *مولف**     :* موفق*الدین اسعد بن ابی الفتح الیاس بن جرجیس     بن مطر  *شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 3821(ص.2 -105)  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *قال في كشف الظنون/* *بستان       الأطباء، وروضة الألباء للشيخ، موفق الدين: أسعد بن إلياس، المعروف: بابن       مطران.المتوفى: سنة خمس وثمانين وخمسمائة.جمع فيه: من الملح، والنوادر،       وتعريفات حسنة، مما سمعه، أو طالعه.ولم يتم.والذي وجد بخطه: جزآن**.* *عنوان** :* ال*قواعد المقرره و الفوائد المحرره  *مولف** :* محمد بن قاسم بن اسمعيل البقري   [*وتوفى بمصر سنة   1111*] *شماره نسخه** :* 5/ 5344(47ر-76ر)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* قرائت و تجويد  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* صحیح بخاری  *مولف** :* محمد بن اسماعیل بخاری  *شماره نسخه** :* 4756  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* احادیث اهل سنت  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* اربع مقالات  *مولف** :* محیی*الدین یحیی بن محمد بن ابی*الش?ر مغربی؛مترجم م  *شماره نسخه** :* 6351  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* نجوم اخترگویی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *قال في كشف     الظنون عشر مقالات.لمحيي الدين: يحيى بن محمد بن أبي الشكر المغربي،     الأندلسي.قال: وهو أجل الكتب فيه.لاشتماله على: مباحث شريفة، ودقائق لطيفة، قد     تفرد هو بتحقيقها.إلا أن في تركيب ألفاظه، وترتيب معانيه، مع التطويل المفرط     نوع انغلاق، يصعب على الناظرين فيه تلخيص مطالبه، ومقاصده.فأشار إليه:الفاضل،     جمال الدين، أبو الفرج: غريغوريوس بن تاج الدين: هارون بن توما الملطي.بخلاصة     معانيه، وإيضاح مطالبه، مضافا إليه بيان المقدمات المهملة، المحتاج إليها في     المطالب الكلية.* *عنوان** :* اطباق الذهب  *مولف** :* عبدالمومن بن هبه*الله شفروه اصفهاني  *شماره نسخه** :* 9/ 8835(گ68 ب -78 الف)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* اخلاق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* رباعيات خيام  *مولف** :* ابوالفتح عمر بن ابراهيم خيام نيشابوري (???ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 7680  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* شعر  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* دیوان متنبی  *مولف** :* ابوالطیب احمد بن حسین جعفی ?ندی متنبی (۳۵۴ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 85فیروز  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* شعر عربی - قرن۴ ق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ?تاب الغرائب و العجائب  *مولف** :* تاج القراء ابوالقاسم محمود بن حمزه بن نصر  *شماره نسخه** :* 69  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *الغرائب (هو عجائب القرآن) والعجائب في: تفسير القرآن الكريم للإمام،     الفقيه، أبي القاسم: محمود بن حمزة بن نصر الكرماني.الذي كان في حدود:     الخمسمائة، وتوفي بعدها.أوله: (نبدأ باسم الله وبحمده ونعبده ... الخ) .ذكر:     أن أكثر الناس يرغبون في غرائب تفسير القرآن وعجائب تأويله.جمع لهم ما قدر     مقنعا لرغبتهم، لما روي عن النبي - عليه الصلاة والسلام -: (أعربوا القرآن     والتمسوا غرائبه)*  *عنوان** :* ال*?شاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزیل  *مولف** :* جارالله محمود بن عمر زمخشری (۵۳۸ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 12192  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تفسیر  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* قرآن مجید  *شماره نسخه**     :* 15868  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* قرآن  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* الاربعين في اصول الدين  *مولف** :* فخرالدين محمدبن عمر رازي (م??? )  *شماره نسخه** :* 10068  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ?لام  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* رساله فی ابطال اح?ام النجوم  *مولف** :* ابن سینا  *شماره نسخه** :* 11/ 14473(53پ)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* نجوم  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* نظم مثلث قطرب/ از عبدالوهاب بن حسن بهنسي مهلبي  *شماره نسخه** :* 9482/3  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* لغت  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* الحاشیه علی شرح مختصر الاصول/عضدالدین ایجی (۶۵۱ق)  *مولف** :* میرزا جان حبیب*الله باغنوی شیرازی (۱۰۸۱ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 4327  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* اصول فقه  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* فقه حنفی  *شماره نسخه** :* 4423  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* فقه حنفی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* احیاء علوم* الدین = احیاء العلوم  *شماره نسخه** :* ش. 17704 ش. 18043 ( با تاریخ 1098) ش.   18676  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* اخلاق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* مجموعه طبی  *مولف** :* جالینوس  *شماره نسخه** :* 3999  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*حاشيه علي الحواشي الشريفيه علي شرح المطالع في المنطق  *مولف** :* ملا جلال*الدين دواني (???)  *شماره نسخه** :* 3/ 5365(73پ-86پ)  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* منطق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* قصيده برده  *مولف**     :* شرف*الدين محمد بن سعيد بوصيري (م??? )  *شماره نسخه**     :* 2/16479  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* شعر  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* دیوان ابیوردی  *مولف** :* ابوالمظفر محمد بن ابی العباس احمد بن محمد قرشی امو  *شماره نسخه** :* 345  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*تفهیم لاوائل صناعه التنجیم  *مولف** :* ابوریحان بیرونی  *شماره نسخه** :* 2131  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* نجوم  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* قرآن  *شماره نسخه**     :* 451س س  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* قرآن  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  
*456* *عنوان** :* حاشیه الفواید الضیائيه/ از: عصام*الدین ابراهیم بن محمد اسفراینی  *مولف** :* عصام*الدین ابراهیم بن محمد اسفراینی  *شماره نسخه** :* 351ط  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* نحو  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* تحقیق الفوائد = شرح الفوائد الغیاثیه  *مولف** :* شمس*الدین محمد بن بهاءالدین یوسف ?رمانی  *شماره نسخه** :* 970ط  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* بلاغت  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف كشف     الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون (2 / 1299الفوائد الغياثيةفي المعاني، والبيان للقاضي،     عضد الدين: عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الإيجيالمتوفى: سنة 756،.أولها: (الحمد لله     الذي خلق الإنسان، وألهمه المعاني، وعلمه البيان ... الخ .لخصها من القسم     الثالث من (مفتاح العلوم) .كالتلخيص لكنها أخصر منه، كما قال:هذا مختصر يتضمن (مقاصد المفتاح) سميته (الفوائد) ونسبتها     إلى غياث الدين، وزير سلطان: محمد خدابنده.وهو: كتاب مفيد،     معتبر.شرحه شمس الدين: محمد بن يوسف الكرماني.المتوفى: سنة 786 *عنوان** :* حاشيه تفسير ?شاف  *مولف** :* صدرالدين محمد بن ابراهيم دشت?ي   *[ينطر لعله شيعي ]* *شماره نسخه** :* 3/ 2882(ص.236 -402)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* شرح هدايه الح?مه/اثيرالدين ابهري  *مولف** :* شمس*الدين محمد بن مبار?شاه (مير? بخاري)  *شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 1882(ص.90 -268)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* فلسفه  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* لوامع الاسرار فی شرح مطالع الانوار/ از: قطب*الدین محمد رازی تحتانی  *مولف** :* قطب*الدین محمد رازی تحتانی  *شماره نسخه** :* 417ط  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* منطق  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون (2 / 1715**):**مطالع الأنوارفي: المنطق للقاضي،     سراج الدين: محمود بن أبي بكر الأرموي المتوفى: سنة 682،وهو كتاب اعتنى بشأنه     الفضلاء، ويهتمون ببحثه، ودرسه، وتدريسه، ويستكشفون من مظان درسه**.**أوَّله: (اللهم إنا نحمدك،     والحمد من آلائك ... الخ**) .**رتبه على طرفين**:**الأول: في المنطق**.**والثاني: يشتمل على أربعة أقسام**.:**الأول: في الأمور العامة**.**الثاني: في الجواهر**.**الثالث: في الأعراض**.**الرابع: في العلم الإلهي خاصة**.**فشرحه**:**قطب الدين: محمود بن محمد الرازي، التحتاني**.**لغياث الدين الوزير**.**فصار عظيم القدر، كثير النفع**.**وتوفي: سنة 766، أوَّله: (الحمد     لله فياض ذوارف العوارف ... الخ**) .**وسمَّاه: (لوامع الأسرار* *عنوان** :* سرح العیون فی شرح رساله ابن زیدون/ از: جمال*الدین ابو عبدالله محمد   بن نباته  *مولف** :* جمال*الدین ابو عبدالله محمد بن نباته  *شماره نسخه** :* 164ط  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبیات  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* العمل المصحح بالربع المجنح  *مولف** :* ابو عبدالله شمس*الدين محمد بن ابي الفتح الصوفي مصري [هدية العارفين 2 / 238: توفى في حدود سنة 950] *شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 6345(ص.62 -69)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان**     :* ال*قصیده اللامیه  *مولف**     :* جمال*الدین محمد بن عبدالله بن مال? طائی  *شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 15623(گ1 ب -6 الف)  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* صرف شعر  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*مغرب فی اللغه  *مولف** :* ابوالفتح ناصر بن*عبدالسید المطرزی (م.۶۱۰ ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 9412  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* لغت  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* مقصد الاقصي  *مولف** :* عزالدين بن محمد نسفي  *شماره نسخه** :* 10039/2  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* عرفان  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ترجمه تاریخ یمینی  *مولف** :* مترجم ترجمه عبدال?ریم اهری  *شماره نسخه** :* 4200  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* تاریخ  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  *ترجمة* *اليميني** أي تاريخ العتبى من العربية إلى الفارسية* 
تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*عنوان** :* ال*نبوه (رساله في - )  *مولف** :* شيخ*الرئيس، حسين   بن عبدالله بن سينا    *شماره نسخه** :* 7/ 15232(گ46 الف -49 ب)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ?لام  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*نهایه فی غریب   الحدیث  *مولف** :* ابوالسعادات مبار?   بن معروف به ابن اثیر جزری (۶۰۶ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 7164  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* لغت  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* حاشیه تحریر   القواعد المنطقیه/حاشیه بر تحریر القواعد المنطقیه قطب رازی (م.۷۶۶ )  *مولف** :* میر سید شریف   جرجانی (م.۸۱۶ )  *شماره نسخه** :* 11328  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* منطق  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* شرح المقدمه   الجزریه/ از: عصام*الدین (مصلح*الدین) ابوالخیر احمد بن مصطفی بن خلیل بروسوی   قسطنطینی مشهور به «طاش ?وپری*زاده»  *مولف** :* عصام*الدین (مصلح*الدین)   ابوالخیر احمد بن مصطفی بن  *شماره نسخه** :* 455?  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* علوم قرآن - تجوید  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* شرح ال?افيه  *مولف** :* رضي*الدين محمد بن   حسن استرآبادي  *شماره نسخه** :* 9593/2  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* نحو  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* يوسف و زليخا  *مولف** :* جامي، عبدالرحمن   بن احمد (???ق)    *شماره نسخه** :* 3/ 13637(117ر-175ر)    *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* منظومه  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* حاشیه ?شاف  *مولف** :* مسعود بن عمر   تفتازانی (۷۹۳ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 2749(ص.1 -190)    *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تفسیر  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ملخص  *مولف** :* محمود بن محمد بن   عمر چغمینی  *شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 2848(ص.1 -38)    *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* تخمیس   المقصوره/ابن درید    *مولف** :* شیخ طرائفی  *شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 1103ط (1ب-34ب)    *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* مدایح و مراثی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* قانون  *مولف** :* بو علی سینا  *شماره نسخه** :* 6119  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* پزش?ی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* تحقیق و توفیق  *مولف** :* راغب پاشا  *شماره نسخه** :* 3216  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  هدية العارفين/ 2 / 34/ راغب باشا الرومي محمد راغب باشا بن محمد شوقي القسطنطيني صدر الوزراء الرومي الكاتب الاديب الحنفي ولد سنة 1110 وتوفى سنة 1176.من تصانيفه التحقيق والتوفيق في بيان احوال السلطان محمود خان والصدور ومشايخ الاسلام.التوفيق والتحقيق في العروض. *عنوان** :* دیوان عمر بن ابی   ربیعه  *مولف** :* عمر بن عبدالله بن   ابی ربیعه مخزومی    *شماره نسخه** :* 9219  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادب منظوم  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* شرح رساله ابن ابی   زید  *شماره نسخه** :* 7427  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع**:* فقه مال?ی    شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* انموذج العلوم   (بخشي از - )  *مولف** :* ملا جلال*الدين   محمد بن اسعد دواني   (???)  *شماره نسخه** :* 8/ 1805( ص 56 ـ 59   )  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف    كشف الظنون عن أسامي الكتب والفنون/1 / 184/ أنموذج العلوم للعلامة، جلال الدين: محمد بن أسعد الصديقي، الدواني.المتوفى: سنة سبع وتسعمائة.وهو مختصر.جمعه: للسلطان: حمود.أوله: الحمد لله المحمود في كل فعاله ... الخ *عنوان** :* شرح لاميه العرب  *مولف** :* شرح بر لاميه     العرب شنفري ازدي      *شماره نسخه** :* 23/ 8951(گ.129 ب -133 الف)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبيات  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* زبد الفقه =   ارجوزه في الفقه = نظم زبد الاح?ام  *شماره نسخه** :* 7/ 8262(گ72 ب -83 ب)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* فقه حنفي نظم    شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ضوء المصباح  *مولف** :* تاج*الدین محمد بن   محمد اسفراینی (۶۸۴ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 7428  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* نحو  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *هو تاج الدين: محمد بن محمد بن أحمد بن السيف، المعروف: بالفاضل الأسفرايني.المت  فى: سنة 684./ والمصباح في النحو.للإمام: ناصر الدين بن عبد السيد المطرزي، النحوي.المتوفى: سنة 610* *عنوان** :* تنویر سقط الزند  *مولف** :* ابو یعقوب یوسف بن   طاهر نحوی (قرن۶ )  *شماره نسخه** :* 8101  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبیات  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* رساله في الباه  *مولف** :* ابن سينا  *شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 14473(5پ)      *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* پزش?ي  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* حاشيه شرح تصريف     = شواهد شرح تصريف/حاشيه است بر شرح تصريف تفتازاني  *مولف** :* نظام*الدين احمد     بن محمد اردبيلي      *شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 11320(گ.68 ب -76 الف)  *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* صرف  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* نقائض فرزدق و     جریر  *مولف** :* ابوعبیده،     معمربن*مثنی،۱۱۰ ؟-۲۰۹؟ق      *شماره نسخه** :* 126ط      *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* شعر عربی - قرن۲ ق  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* احادیث  *شماره نسخه** :* ش. 16374 ش. 17440 ٬ قرن 12ق.  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* حدیث حدیث اهل سنت  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* حلبه ال?میت  *مولف** :* شمس*الدین محمد بن   حسین نواجی  *شماره نسخه** :* 7255  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* شراب در ادبیات نثر فارسی - قرن۸ ق  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  كشف الظنون /1 / 687 /حلبة الكميت، في الأدب والنوادر المتعلقة بالخمريات لشمس الدين: محمد بن الحسني، النواجي.المتوفى: سنة 859،وهو مجلد؛ نظم فيه شمل كل غريب.ورتب على خمسة وعشرين باباً، في أوصاف الخمر، والنديم، والساقي، والمجلس، وآدابه، والأغاني، والملاهي، والخلاعة، والأزهار، والفواكه، والخاتمة في التوبة، وذم الخمر *عنوان** :* شرح ديوان امر   بالقيس  *مولف** :* ابوب?ر عاصم بن*ايوب   الوزير  *شماره نسخه** :* 27/ 8951(گ.159 ب -185 ب)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبيات  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* حدائق الدقائق فی   شرح رساله علامه الدقائق = شرح الانموذج  *مولف** :* سعدالدین سعدالله   بردعی (قرن۱۱ )  *شماره نسخه** :* 1075ط  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبیات عربی زبان عربی - نحو  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  إيضاح المكنون 3 / 395/حدائق الدقائق في شرح رسالة علامة الحقائق - وهو شرح أنموذج الزمخشري لسعد الدين سعد الله البردعي أوله اللهم إنا نريد ان نتشبه بمن يحمدك على نعمائك الخ. *عنوان** :* منتخب السامي في     الاسامي  *شماره نسخه** :* 4/ 1805(ص.32 -34)      *زبان متن** :* فارسی  *موضوع** :* فرهنگ لغت  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف    كشف الظنون /2 / 974 /السامي، في الأسامي الموسوم: بالسعيدي .لأبي الفضل: أحمد بن محمد الميداني، النيسابوري.المتوفى: سنة 518 *عنوان** :* شرح مقامات   حریری/قاسم بن علی بن محمد بن عثمان حریری (۴۴۶-۵۱۶ق)  *مولف** :* مظهرالدین شیرازی   زبرانی (زنده در۶۵۴ ق)    *شماره نسخه** :* 5931  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* ادبیات  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*ياقوته  *مولف** :* ابوعمرو زاهد     محمد بن عبدالواحد مطرز ابيوردي  *شماره نسخه** :* 7234  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* علوم قرآن  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف    *عنوان** :* شرح المعلقات   السبع  *مولف** :* ابوعبدالله حسین*بن*احمد   زوزنی (۴۸۶ق)  *شماره نسخه** :* 1/ 13606(1ر-18پ)    *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* انوار التنزیل و     اسرار التاویل      *مولف** :* قاضی ناصرالدین     عبدالله بن عمر بیضاوی (قرن۷ ق.)  *شماره نسخه** :* 12089  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تفاسیر اهل سنت     - قرن۷ ق      شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* معالم التنزیل و     حقائق التاویل      *مولف** :* ابومحمدحسین*بن  مسعود     بغوی شافعی (۵۱۶ق)      *شماره نسخه** :* 12160  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تفسیر  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ?شف*مش?لات     القرآن  *مولف** :* علی*بن*حسین     نحوی اصفهانی (قرن۱۰ ق)      *شماره نسخه** :* 12101  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تفسیر  شناسنامه | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* عبارت ?شاف   (بحثهائي درباره   - )  *مولف** :* عضدالدين   عبدالرحمان ايجي    *شماره نسخه** :* 42/ 1231ط (128ب-133الف)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  *موضوع** :* تفسير  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  *عنوان** :* ال*حصن الحصین من   ?لام سید المرسلین    *مولف** :* شمس*الدین محمد   (فرزند محمد جزری شافعی) (م۷۳۴ )  *شماره نسخه** :* 2831  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف  
تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع 

************* *عنوان :* ?امل الصناعه الطبیه المعروف بالمل?ی 
*مولف :* علی بن عباس مجوسی متطبب 
*شماره نسخه     :* 1239س س 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* پزش?ی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
*
كشف الظنون /2 / 1380/ كامل الصانعفي الطب**.المعروف: بالملكي**.صنفه: علي بن عباس المجوسي لعضد الدولة**.وهو: من تلامذة أبي ماهر: موسى بن سياه، أبي ماهر، موسى بن يوسف بن سيار**.المتوفى: سنة 384**.* *رتبه على: عشرين مقالة**.عشرة في العلمي، وعشرة في العملي**.وفي كل منها أبواب كثيرة**.وهو في مجلدين كبيرين**.ذكره في أول كتابه، ومدحه**.وقال: أحببت أن أصنف لخزانته كتابا كاملا في صناعة الطب، ثم قال: وما سمعته فهو: (الملكي) ، كامل الصناعة الطبية، وهو جامع كامل، لكل ما يحتاج إليه المتطبب، ينقسم إلى جزأين**:* *الأول: الجزء النظري العلمي، وفيه عشر مقالات، وجميع ما تضمنه هذا الجزء العلمي، ثلاثمائة وتسعة وتسعون بابا**.والثاني: الجزء العملي، وفيه عشر مقالات أيضا، فجميع أبوابه ستمائة وأربعة وستون بابا**.* *عنوان :* منظومه في المعاني و البيان = ارجوزه 
*مولف :* جلال*الدين عبدالرحمن ابن*ابي*ب?ر سيوطي (م???   ) 
*شماره نسخه   :* 3/ 8910(گ.32 الف -71 ب) 
*زبان متن :* عربی 
*موضوع :* بلاغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف     
************* 
*عنوان :* ال*مطول 
*مولف :* سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی (۷۹۲ق)     
*شماره نسخه     :* 7418 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* معانی و بیان 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* 
*عنوان :* مفتاح العلوم 
*مولف :* ابو یعقوب یوسف بن ابی ب?ر بن محمد بن علی س?ا?ی   
*شماره نسخه   :* 4259 
*زبان متن :* عربی 
*موضوع :* بلاغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* القرب في محبه العرب 
*مولف :* عراقي، عبدالرحيم*بن*ح  سين (-???ق) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 2/ 13886(11ر-14پ) 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* تاريخ 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* شرح قصيده بانت سعاد 
*مولف :* ابن هشام انصاري نحوي (م??? ) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 2/ 3807(100-208) 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* شرح سقط الزند 
*مولف :* یحیی بن علی خطیب تبریزی 
*شماره نسخه   :* 701س س 
*زبان متن :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* ايساغوجي 
*مولف :* مفضل بن عمر اثيرالدين ابهري 
*شماره نسخه     :* 10090/6 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* منطق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف   
************* *عنوان :* عین العلم 
*مولف :* محمد بن عثمان عمر نسفی (قرن۸ ) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 3976 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* طهاره الاعراق 
*مولف :* ابو علي مس?ويه رازي (???) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 2/ 1925(ص.56 -157) 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* اخلاق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* حاشیه شرح مختصر الاصول عضدی 
*مولف :* سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی (۷۹۳ق.)     
*شماره نسخه     :* 7116 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* عضدالدین ایجی، عبدالرحمان بن احمد،۷۰۰ ؟-۷۵۶ق. شرح مختصر الاصول.- نقد و تفسیر ابن حاجب، عثمان بن عمر،۵۷۰ -۹۴۶ق. مختصر فی     الفروع.- نقد و تفسیر اصول     فقه اهل سنت - قرن۸ ق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان**     :* غایه الوصول و ایضاح السبل = شرح مختصر ابن     حاجب  *مولف**     :* علامه حسن بن یوسف بن مطهر حلی [     الرافضي صاحب منهاج الددامة] *شماره نسخه**     :* 7493  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  *موضوع**     :* اصول فقه  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  
ذكره في البداية والنهاية ط هجر (18 / 271 وقال:   من أشهرها بين الطلبة " شرح مختصر ابن الحاجب " في أصول الفقه، وليس بذاك الفائق ************* *عنوان :* الاختیارات العلائیه فی الاختیارات السماویه   
*مولف :* فخرالدین محمد بن عمر رازی 
*شماره نسخه   :* 1/12508 
*زبان متن :* فارسی 
*موضوع :* نجوم اسلامی ریاضیات   اسلامی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
*
كشف الظنون / الأحكام العلائية، في الأعلام السماوية فارسي**.مختصر**. في الاختيارات النجومية**.للإمام، فخر الدين: محمد بن عمر الرازي**.المتوفى: بري، سنة 606، ألفه: للسلطان، علاء الدين: محمد بن خوارزم شاه**.ولذلك اشتهر: (بالاختيارات العلائية ورتب على: مقالتين**: في الكليات المثالية**. في الجزئيات**.ثم عربه: بعضهم**.وأول المعرب: (الحمد لله على سوابغ آلائه ... الخ* ************* *عنوان** :* انوار الربيع (گزيده*هايي از - )  *مولف** :* سيد عليخان مدني (????ق)   [ابن معصوم ] *شماره نسخه** :* 23/ 1822(ص.181 -185)  *زبان متن** :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف  ************* *عنوان :* حاشيه بر انوار التنزيل و حاشيه اسفرايني بر آن     
*مولف :* صدرالدين محمد بن ابي الصفاء بن يونس حسيني (نيمه دوم قرن     ?? و اوائل قرن?? ) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 17/ 3802(287-389) 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* في فرق بين الظاء و الضاد (?لام منظوم)     
*مولف :* ابوالعباس احمدبن ابي الم?ارم المقري الواسطي     ( -????) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 63/ 5138(گ197 ) 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* منظومه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
*
احمد بن محمد بن ابى المكارم الواسطي أبو العباس المقرى المعروف بابن دلة توفى سنة 653 ثلاث من تصانيفة كتاب الجمهرة في القراآت العشرة.مصباح الواقف على رسوم المصاحف.نظم كتاب المبهر والغنية في القراآت.هداية الرفاق في القراءة.* ************* *عنوان :* ال*تفسیر 
*مولف :* قاضی ابومحمد عبدالحق مال?ی اندلسی 
*شماره نسخه     :* 1436س س 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
*
عبد الحق بن ابى بكر بن غالب ابن عبد الرحمن بن عطية المحاربي الغرناطي المتوفى سنة 546  صاحب المحرر الوجيز* ************* *عنوان :* تاریخ یمینی 
*مولف :* ابو نصر محمد بن عبدالجبار عتبی (م۴۳۱ ) 
*شماره نسخه     :* 1/ 8136(متن) 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* تاریخ 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* دقايق الاخبار في ذ?ر الجنه و النارگوي     
*مولف :* ابوليث نصر بن محمد سمرقندي 
*شماره نسخه     :* 9538/4 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* حديث 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
************* *عنوان :* تفصيل النشاتين و تحصيل السعادتين 
*مولف :* حسين بن محمد راغب اصفهاني 
*شماره نسخه     :* 10033/3 
*زبان متن     :* عربی 
*موضوع :* اخلاق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

تابع

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

بارك الله فيك ورفع قدر
واصل وصلك الله بكل خير

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : قصيده بانت سعاد*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9/ 7099(ص.351 -353**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر عربي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : نزهه الارواح و روضه الافراح = تاریخ الح?ماء*
*مولف**     : شمس*الدین محمد شهرزوری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10096* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تاریخ*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون 2 / 1939 نزهة الأرواح، وروضة الأفراح في تواريخ الحكماء**.**للشيخ، شمس الدين: محمد الشهرزوري**.**وهو مشتمل على: مائة وإحدى عشرة ترجمة، من المتقدمين والمتأخرين، اليونانيين والمصريين**.**أوَّله: (الحمد لله الأزلي ... الخ**)* 

*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*فوز الاصغر*
*مولف**     : ابوعلی مس?ویه رازی (**۴۲۱**)    * 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 1925(ص.1 -54**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : حبیب السیر فی اخبار افراد البشر*
*مولف**     : غیاث*الدین محمد بن همام*الدین شیرازی معروف به     خوان*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7084* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : ایران - تاریخ** اسلام - تاریخ*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*حبيب السير، في أخبار أفراد البشر فارسي.لغياث الدين: محمود ابن همام الدين، المدعو: بخواند أمير.المتوفى: بأكبر آباد، سنة: 583.وهو: تاريخ كبير.لخصه من: تاريخ والده.المسمى: (بروضة الصفا) ، وزاد عليه.ألفه: بالتماس خواجه، حبيب الله، من أعيان دولة شاه: إسماعيل بن حيدر الصفوي، سنة 927، سبع وعشرين وتسعمائة.ذكر فيه أنه شرع فيه:أولا: بالتماس أمير محمد الحسيني أمير خراسان، ولما قتل ونصب مكانه دورمش خان، من قبل شاه إسماعيل، استمر على تأليفه إلى أن أتمه، وأهداه إليه وإلى حبيب الله المذكور، وذلك بعدما كتب تاريخه المسمى: (بخلاصة الأخبار) .ورتب هذا الكتاب المسمى: (بحبيب السير) على افتتاح، وثلاث مجلدات، واختتام.الافتتا  : في أول الخلق.والمجلد الأول: في الأنبياء، والحكماء، وملوك الأوائل، وسيرة نبينا عليه الصلاة والسلام، والخلفاء الراشدين.والمجل   الثاني: في الأئمة الاثني عشر، وبني أمية، وبني العباس، ومن ملك في عصره هؤلاء.والمجلد الثالث: في خواقين الترك، وجنكيز وأولاده، وطبقات الملوك في عصرهم، وتيمور وأولاده، وظهور الصفوية، نبذة يسيرة من ذكر آل عثمان.والاختتام: في عجائب الأقاليم، ونوادر الوقائع. وهو في ثلاث مجلدات كبار؛ من الكتب الممتعة المعتبرة؛ إلا أنه أطال في وصف ابن حيدر كما هو مقتضى حال عصره، وهو معذور فيه تجاوز الله سبحانه وتعالى عنه.*

*عنوان**     : تحفه الطلاب فی شرح نزهه الحساب*
*شماره نسخه**: 1/ 1121س س (ص.1 -139**)* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ریاضی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


********************

*عنوان**     : جامع العلوم*
*مولف**     : امام فخر رازي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7/ 6348(ص.37 -184**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : چنددانشي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون 1 / 565 / جامع العلوم / فارسي، للإمام، فخر الدين: محمد بن عمر الرازي المتوفى: سنة 606،وهو مجلد، متوسط؛ مشتمل على أربعين علماً**.**أوله: (الحمد لله، الذي أنشأنا بتصريفه 000 الخ ألفه للسلطان، علاء الدين: تكش الخوارزمي**.**وهو كتاب مفيد جداً**.*

*********************

*عنوان**     : المصباح في شرح المفتاح*
*مولف**     : سيد شريف علي*بن*محمد جرجاني (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 7561* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : معاني و بيان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


************************

*عنوان**     : التوضیح فی حل غوامض التفتیح*
*مولف**     : صدر الشریعه عبیدالله بن*مسعود محبوبی بخاری (م**۷۴۷**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 8930* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اصول فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


************************

*عنوان**     : تفسير سوره الاخلاص*
*مولف**     : جلال*الدين محمد بن اسعد صديقي دواني (قرن**? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 9213(گ227 ب -237 ب**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تفسير*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : لوامع الاشراقي*
*مولف**     : مولي جلال*الدين دواني*
*شماره نسخه**     : 4/ 3315(ص.17 -44**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*هدية العارفين 2 / 224 / لوامع الاشراق في الحكمة العملية والمنزلية والمدنية في مكارم الاخلاق*

****************************

*عنوان**     : مناجات*نامه*
*مولف**     : خواجه عبدالله انصاري*
*شماره نسخه**     : 11/ 14183(25پ-26ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان** مناجات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*هو شیخ *الاسلام ابواسماعیل عبدالله بن ابی*منصور محمد** الانصاري الحنبلي رحمه الله وغفر له وجزاه عن الاسلام والسنة خيرا فقد كان عدوا لدوداللجهمية واذنابهم* 

*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*ملل و النحل*
*مولف**     : محمد بن عبدال?ریم شهرستانی (م**۵۴۸**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1053ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ملل و نحل*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : رساله في اقسام العلوم العقليه*
*مولف**     : ابن سينا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 35/ 14473(157پ**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه اسلامي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح الورقات (بخش آخر)/عبدالمل? بن عبدالله جويني     شافعي (م**??? )* 
*مولف**     : جلال*الدين محلي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 3327(ص.301 -302**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*رساله الوضعيه*
*مولف**     : قاضي عضدالدين عبدالرحمن بن احمد ايجي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7/12655* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبيات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : صحاح اللغه = الصحاح فی اللغه/ از: ابونصر اسماعیل     بن حماد جوهری فارابی*
*مولف**     : ابونصر اسماعیل بن حماد جوهری فارابی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 142ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : تحفه المحتاج فی شرح المنهاج (الربع الثانی)/یحیی     بن شرف نووی (م**۶۷۶** )* 
*مولف**     : ابن حجر هیثمی، شهاب*الدین احمد بن محمد (م**۹۷۴**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 15169* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نووی، یحیی بن شرف،**۶۳۱ -۶۷۶ق**. منهاج الطالبین.- نقد و تفسیر** فقه شافعی -     قرن**۱۰ ق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**: مروج     الذهب و معادن الجوهر*
*مولف**     : ابوالحسن علی بن الحسین المسعودی (م**۳۴۶**     )* [ رافضي حاله معروف وكتابه مطبوع متداول ]
*شماره نسخه**     : 8704* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تاریخ*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح جمع الجوامع/اصل متن از تاج*الدین عبدالوهاب     سب?ی (م**۷۷۱** )* 
*مولف**     : جلال*الدین محمد بن احمد محلی شافعی (م**۸۶۴**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 15414* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اصول فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


  تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع 


*****************************
*عنوان**     :* ال*نزهه المبهجه (فی تشحیذ الاذهان و الامزجه) 
*مولف**     :* داود ضریر انطا?ی (م۱۰۰۸ ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 6112(2-7) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* پزش?ی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* منهاج العابدین 
*مولف**     :* ابو حامد محمد غزالی (م۵۰۵ ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 15422(گ4 ب -31 ب) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* اخلاق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* ال*تبصره في الهيئه 
*مولف**     :* شمس*الدين محمد بن احمد بن ابي بشر المروزي     خرقي (م??? ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 3936(ص.1 -132) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*كشف الظنون 1 / 338:التبصرة، في الهيئة للإمام، شمس الدين، أبي بكر: محمد بن أحمد بن أبي بشر المروزي، المعروف: بالخِرَقي، بكسر المعجمة، وفتح المهملة، وبعدها: قاف.منسوب إلى: خِرَق: قرية من قرى مرو. المتوفى: بها، سنة ثلاث وثلاثين وخمسمائة. وهو من الكتب المتوسطة فيه.لخصه من كتابه، المسمى: (بمنتهى الإدراك) .أوله: (الحمد لله حق حمده ... الخ) .ألفه: لأبي الحسين: علي بن نصير الدين الوزير.ذكر فيه: أنه اقتدى بابن الهيثم، في تقسيم الأفلاك بالأكر المجسمة، دون الاقتصار على الدوائر المتوهمة، كما هو دأب أكثر المتقدمين.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     :* قانون الادب 
*مولف**     :* ابوالفضل حبیش بن ابراهیم تفلیسی (قرن۶ ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 7870 
*زبان متن**:* فارسی 
*موضوع**     :* لغت 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*كشف الظنون 2 / 1310: قانون الأدب، في ضبط كلمات العرب في لغة الفرس.للشيخ، الأديب، أبي الفضل: حبيش بن إبراهيم بن محمد التفليسي. أوله: (سباس خدا (خدارا) كه قادر بركمالست ... الخ) .وهو: كتاب نفيس، لا نظير له في بابه، في غاية الضبط والإتقان، بدأ بالأسماء أولا بما كان أوله حرف الألف وما كان آخره الحرف الممدودة إلى آخر الحروف. ثم أتى بالأفعال وجعل في أولها علامات بالحمرة، أشار إلى الباب منها إلى أن تم ذلك، وكمل على أقرب وجه وأتم وضع لتحصيل كل كلمة، ووزنها، ومحلها على وجه السهولة، والتمييز.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     :* شرح مقصوره ابن درید/مقصوره ابوب?ر محمد بن     الحسین بن درید ازدی (۳۲۱ق) 
*مولف**     :* ابوعبدالله حسین بن احمد بن خالویه النحوی (ابن     خالو 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 5963 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* ادبیات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* شرح شواهد شرح الفیه ابن ناظم 
*مولف**     :* سید محمد بن علی موسوی عاملی (قرن۱۲ ق  [الظاهر انه شيعي     لعله مفيد] 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 7806 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* ادبیات 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* روضه الخواطر و نزهه النواظر 
*مولف**     :* فخرالدين ابو جعفر محمد بن الحسن بن زين*الدين     الشهيد (م???? ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 8576 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* شرح حال ائمه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف   

*قال في هدية العارفين /2 / 272 روضة الخواطر ونزهة النواظر في المسائل والاشعار ثلاث مجلدات*

*تنبيه: شرطي في هذا المنتقى  ان أذكر مؤلفات اهل السنة , وقد أخرج عن الشرط فأذكر بعض ما الفه شيعة لفائدة, كهذا الذي ذكرت هنا والذي قبله , وذلك مما هو ليس في تأسيس وتاييد مذهبهم الباطل الزائغ , ككتاب نحو وأدب وغير ذلك , مع التنبه إلى أنهم قوم بهت يدسون السم في العسل دائما, فتنبهوا رحمكم الله  ولا تغفلوا – حفظنا وإياكم من زائغ الاهواء والاقوال وشنيع الافعال والأعمال* 

*****************************

*عنوان**     :* همع الهوامع فی شرح جمع الجوامع 
*مولف**:* جلال*الدین     عبدالرحمن بن ابی ب?ر سیوطی (م۹۱۰ ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 15252 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* زبده التواریخ (جلد اول) 
*مولف**     :* نورالدین لطف*الله - حافظ ابرو 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 3279 
*زبان متن**     :* فارسی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*كشف الظنون 2 / 951 زبدة التواريخ باللغة الفارسية**.**للمولى: نور الدين: لطف الله الهروي ابن عبد الله، الشهير: بحافظ أبرو**)* *المتوفى: سنة 834،**.**ألفه: لبا يسنقر ميرزا**.** وجعله مشتملا على: حوادث العالم، ووقائع أحوال بني آدم، في الربع المسكون، على التفصيل، إلى سنة 829،**.**كذا في: حبيب السير** .*

*****************************

*عنوان**     :* مليح البديع في مديح الشفيع 
*مولف**     :* عبدالغني بن اسماعيل نابلسي دمشقي (????ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 3/7978 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* شعر عربي 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* عمده الطالب فی نسب آل ابی طالب 
*مولف**     :* سید نسابه جمال*الدین احمد بن علی بن الحسین بن     علی 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 5786 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* تراجم و رجال 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف


*عمدة الطالب، في نسب آل أبي طالب لجمال الدين: أحمد، المعروف: بابن عقبة.المتوفى سنة 828 كتابه طبع في منشورات المطبعة الحيدرية في النجف عنى بتصحيحه محمد حسن آل الطالقاني**الطبعة الثانية 1380هـ - 1960م*

*****************************

*عنوان**     :* دره القاري في الفرق بين الضاد و الظاء ظائيه     النونيه 
*مولف**     :* عزالدين عبدالرزاق بن رزق*الله رستغفني (رسعني)     (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 5/ 12163(ص.106 ر-107ر) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*
******************************

*عنوان**     :* دیوان عمر بن ابی ربیعه 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 9212 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* شعر 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 

*
******************************

*عنوان**     :* سلسله الذهب 
*مولف**     :* عبدالرحمن جامي (???-???ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 4130(ص.3 پ-109ر) 
*زبان متن**     :* فارسی 
*موضوع**     :* شعر فارسي - قرن ? 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*كشف الظنون 2 / 996 سلسلة الذهب فارسي**.**منظوم**.**لمولانا، نور الدين: عبد الرحمن بن أحمد الجامي**.**المتوفى: سنة 898،وهي: في ذم طائفة الإمامية، والروافض**.**وزنه: من مزاحفات البحر الخفيف**.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     :* قرآن*?ریم 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 11466 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* قرآن 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* عروض ابن مال? 
*مولف**     :* بدرالدين محمد بن محمد نحوي معروف به ابن مال? 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 2/ 1984(ص.92 -136) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* عروض و قافيه 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* طوالع الانوار 
*مولف**     :* قاضی بیضاوی (ابوالخیر عبدالله بن عمر بیضاوی     (شیراز 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1696 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* ?لام 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* رسايل 
*مولف**     :* ابن*?مال پاشا، احمدبن*سليمان (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 6/ 13794(12پ-15پ) 
*زبان متن**     :* فارسی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 



*عنوان**     :* شرح مفتاح العلوم 
*مولف**     :* سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی (م۷۹۲ ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 8360 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************


*عنوان**     :* فرائض العثمانی 
*مولف**     :* برهان*الدین علی بن ابی ب?ر مرغینانی حنفی (۵۹۳ق.) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 14161 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* فقه و اصول     فقه حنفی ارث


*****************************


*عنوان**     :* دلائل الاعجاز 
*مولف**     :* ابوب?ر عبدالقاهر بن عبدالرحمن الجرجاني (قرن? ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 2/ 8380(گ5 الف -168 ب) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* بلاغت 



*****************************

*عنوان**     :* منتخباتي از شرح عقائد نسفي 
*مولف**     :* سعدالدين تفتازاني (قرن? ق)؛گردآورنده شرح بر     عقائد نجم*الدين عمر ن*محمد نسقي (م.???     ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 40/ 9480(ص.191 -197) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* ?لام 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* شرح اللباب 
*مولف**     :* محمد بن عثمان بن محمد عرضی زوزنی (۷۹۲ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 7675 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* نحو 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* لاميه العجم = القصيده اللاميه 
*مولف**     :* مويد الدين ابواسماعيل حسين بن علي اصفهاني     طغرايي 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 9572/6 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* شعر 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* دیوان متنبی 
*مولف**     :* متنبی، احمد بن حسین (۳۵۴ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 1/ 4593(1پ-130پ) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* شعر عربی - قرن ۴ 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* صرف اللسان 
*مولف**     :* نورالدین عبدالرحمن جامی (قرن۹ ) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 15381 
*زبان متن**     :* فارسی     
*موضوع**     :* صرف 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* ال*منقذ من الضلال 
*مولف**     :* امام ابوحامد محمد غزالي 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 7/ 2814(125پ-182ر) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* قصيده لاميه 
*مولف**     :* امروالقيس بن حجر ?ندي 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 6/ 3707(ص.220 -242) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* لاميه العجم 
*مولف**     :* طغرايي 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 3322(ص.509 -512) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


*****************************

*عنوان**     :* تهذيب المنطق 
*مولف**     :* سعدالدين مسعود بن عمر تفتازاني (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 2/ 5376(57پ-67پ) 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* منطق 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 


تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع


*عنوان** : اعلام الاخبار من     فقهاء مذهب النعمان المختار = طبقات الحنفیه* *مولف** : محمود بن سلیمان     ?فوی قسطنطینی رومی حنفی (**۹۹۰ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 14123*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع**: فقیهان اهل سنت - سرگذشتنامه** اسلام -     سرگذشتنامه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : مقدمه الادب* *مولف** : جارالله ابوالقاسم     محمود بن عمر زمخشری* *شماره نسخه** : 2196*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : فرهنگ لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : متفرقات* *مولف** : ابن ابي*الدنيا؛الب  اير     ابن حيان؛شافعي؛ابو احمد التمامي؛ابن*ال  ل?؛فضل بن ربيع؛ح?يم ترمذي؛اوزاعي؛به     نقل از علي بن عبيده* *شماره نسخه** : 5/ 8380(گ159 ب -201     الف**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : متفرقات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : انوار التنزیل و     اسرار التاویل* *مولف** : ناصرالدین عبدالله     بن عمر بیضاوی (**۶۷۵ق**.)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 14494*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفاسیر اهل سنت -     قرن**۷ ق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : مفتاح تلخیص المفتاح     = شرح تلخیص المفتاح/ از: شمس*الدین محمد بن مظفر خلخالی* *مولف** : شمس*الدین محمد بن     مظفر خلخالی* *شماره نسخه** : 774ط* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : بلاغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : مختار الصحاح* *مولف** : زین*الدین محمدبن*ابی*ب?ر     رازی (قرن**۸** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 13546*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبیات عربی** زبان عربی - واژه*نامه*ها* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : الاجرومیه = مقدمه     الاجرومیه* *شماره نسخه** : ش. 16164** ش. 18826ض٬ با تاریخ 1310**.*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : ال*صلاه (مقدمه فی** - )*  *مولف** : ابواللیث نصر بن     محمد سمرقندی (**۳۹۳ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 13943(1پ-21پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه حنفی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : شرح مختصر     الاصول/ابن حاجب* *مولف** : عضدالدین ایجی* *شماره نسخه** : 4044*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : اصول فقه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : ال*?شاف عن حقائق     غوامض التنزیل* *مولف** : جارالله محمود بن     عمر زمخشری (**۵۳۸ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 12192*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسیر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : نهایه التدریب فی     نظم غایه التقریب/ابوالشجاع شافعی (م**۴۸۸ ق**)*  *مولف** : شیخ شرف*الدین     عمریطی* *شماره نسخه** : 14819*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه شافعی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*****************************

*عنوان** : ال*ذریعه الی تصانیف     الشیعه* *مولف** : شیخ آقا بزرگ تهرانی     صاحب الذریعه (قرن**۱۴** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 15800*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ?تابشناسی** فهرست* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  
*صاحبه رافضي والكتاب مفيد للباحثين* 

*****************************

*عنوان** : قاموس المحیط* *مولف** : مجدالدین محمد بن     یعقوب فیروزآبادی شیرازی ?ازرینی** (*  *شماره نسخه** : 3146*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  

تابع

----------


## أبو عبد الله الونشريسي

الملفات كبيرة.
لو تخفض حجمها أخي أبا يعلى!!

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> الملفات كبيرة.
> لو تخفض حجمها أخي أبا يعلى!!


الاخ الكريم 
المخطوطات ليست منزلة عندي 
والافصل في التعامل مع المخطوط تركه على حاله فالتخفيص ينفص من جودة الصور 
والله الموفق

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع


*****************************

*عنوان** : غرائب القرآن =     تفسیر نیشابوری*
*مولف** : حسن بن محمد قمی     المشتهر به نظام نیشابوری*
*شماره نسخه** : 5837* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : تفسیر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*غرائب القرآن، ورغائب الفرقان في: التفسير.للعلامة   نظام الدين: حسن بن محمد بن حسين القمي، النيسابوري، المعروف: بنظام الأعرج.المتوفى: سنة 728. كتابه مطبوع*

*****************************

*عنوان** : شرح حديث     "الناس نيام اذا ماتوا انتبهوا**"* 
*مولف** : عبدالرحيم مناوي*
*شماره نسخه** : 9/ 4168(188ر-203پ**)* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*


*لم اتحققه فليحرر*

*****************************

*عنوان** : قصيده البرده =     ال?وا?ب الدريه في مدح خير البريه*
*مولف** : شرف*الدين محمدبن*سعيد     بوصيري (???ق**)    * 
*شماره نسخه** : 4/ 7539(55پ-61پ**)* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : شعر عربي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : ال*مفرد و المولف*
*مولف** : محمود بن عمر زمخشري** ( -???)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 2/ 5296(5پ-12پ**)* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : رساله الي احمد     الصوفي في الموعظه = شرح حديث "?في بالموت واعظا**"* 
*مولف** : محمد المرعشي معروف     بساچقلي*زاده*
*شماره نسخه** : 13/ 8872(گ.283 الف     -284 ب**)    * 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : مواعظ*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*


*****************************

*عنوان** : مفاتيح الغيب*
*مولف** : امام فخر رازي*
*شماره نسخه** : 28/ 4954(373پ-376پ**)* 
*زبان متن**: عربی*
*موضوع** : تفسير*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : العوامل المائه فی     النحو / از: ابوب?ر عبدالقاهر بن عبدالرحمن بن محمد جرجانی خراسانی*
*مولف** : ابوب?ر عبدالقاهر بن     عبدالرحمن بن محمد جرجانی خراسا*
*شماره نسخه** : 406/1?*
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : ادبیات عرب - نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : الدره في المنطق*
*مولف** : محمدبن علي بن محمد،     شريف جرجاني*
*شماره نسخه** : 10100/2* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : منطق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : بدیع الانشاء و     الصفات من الم?اتبات و المراسلات*
*مولف** : مرعی بن یوسف بن ابی*ب?ر     ?رمی مقدسی*
*شماره نسخه** : 7005* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : نامه*نگاری عربی -     قرن**۱۱ ق** زبان عربی - فن نگارش*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : شرح منازل السائرين*
*مولف** : عفيف الدين سليمان     تلمساني*
*شماره نسخه** : 10019* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : عرفان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*شرح الفاجر التلمساني قال ابن القيم في مدارج السالكين (1 / 276/ تولى شرح كتابه أشدهم في الاتحاد طريقة، وأعظمهم فيه مبالغة وعنادا لأهل الفرق العفيف التلمساني ونزل الجمع الذي يشير إليه صاحب المنازل على جمع الوجود، وهو لم يرد به - حيث ذكره - إلا جمع الشهود، ولكن الألفاظ مجملة، وصادفت قلبا مشحونا بالاتحاد، ولسانا فصيحا متمكنا من التعبير عن المراد ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور*
*وشرحه مطبوع*

*****************************

*عنوان** : شرح الانموذج*
*مولف** : جمال*الدین محمد بن     عبدالغنی اردبیلی*
*شماره نسخه** : 8359* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 

*جمال الدين محمد بن شمس الدين عبد الغنى الاردبيلى المتوفى في حدود سنة 886 ست وثمانين وثمانمائة له شرح الانموذج للزمخشري في النحو.*

*****************************

*عنوان** : قصيده بانت سعاد*
*مولف** : ?عب بن زهير بن ابي     سلمي مزني*
*شماره نسخه** : 9572/5* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : شعر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************


*عنوان** : ال*تضریح بمضمون     التوضیح*
*مولف** : خالدبن عبدالله     ازهری (**۹۰۵ق**)    * 
*شماره نسخه** : 7549* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : شرح ?افیه ابن حاجب*
*مولف** : سید شریف علی بن     محمد جرجانی (**۸۱۶ق**)    * 
*شماره نسخه** : 1/ 7902(1پ-123ر**)* 
*زبان متن** : فارسی*
*موضوع** : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : البديع المعاني في     شرح عقيده الشيباني*
*مولف** : شيخ علوان علي بن*عطيه     الحموي الشافعي (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه** : 3/ 8872(گ.45 ب -88     الف**)* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : ?لام*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*


*شرح بدء الامالي متن ماتريدي*

*****************************

*عنوان** : تلخیص المفتاح*
*مولف** : جلال*الدین محمد بن     عبدالله قزوینی معروف به خطیب دم*
*شماره نسخه** : 7185* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : زبان عربی - معانی و     بیان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** : عرایس البیان فی     تفسیر حقایق القرآن*
*مولف** : روزبهان بن ابونصر     بقلی فسایی شیرازی*
*شماره نسخه** : 4407* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : تفسیر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*تفسير اشاري صوفي طبع*

*****************************

*عنوان** : ال*منظومه السنيه في     بيان الاسماء اللغويه*
*مولف** : ابو اسحاق ابراهيم     اظهري*
*شماره نسخه** : 5/ 2764(ص.42 -46**)* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*


*****************************

*عنوان** : شرح مفتاح     العلوم/س?ا?ی، یوسف بن ابوب?ر*
*مولف** : سعدالدین تفتازانی،     مسعود بن عمر (**۷۹۱ق**)    * 
*شماره نسخه** : 4690* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : ادبیات عرب*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************



تابع

----------


## صبيح خليل محمود

الروابط لا تفتح بارك الله فيك

----------


## لؤي الخليلي الحنفي

بارك الله في جهودكم
ذكرت فرائض العثماني للمرغيناني
ولم ترفعها، لو تكرمت علي برفعها

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع


*****************************

*عنوان**     : اسرار الانوار الالهيه بالايات المتلوه*
*مولف**     : غزالي، محمد بن محمد،**???     -???* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 34/ 4900(85ر-94پ**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان** تصوف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون (1 / 81):أسرار الأنوار الإلهية  بالآيات المتلوة لحجة الإسلام، أبي حامد: محمد بن محمد الغزالي.المتوفى:  سنة 505.وهو: كتاب، مرتب على: ثلاثة فصول.أوله: (الحمد لله فائض الأنوار  ... الخ) .*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : تهذيب*
*مولف**     : سعدالدين تقتازاني، مسعود بن عمر (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 1933(ص.178 -273**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ?لام*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*قصيده العينيه*
*مولف**     : الشيخ*الرئيس، حسين بن عبدالله بن سينا (قرن**? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 91/ 9467(گ149 ب - همان**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر** فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*كشف الظنون (2 / 1341):القصيدة العينية في بيان  أحوال النفس الناطقة، وتعلقها إلى البدن، وفراقها عنه.للشيخ، الرئيس، أبي  علي: حسين بن عبد الله ابن سينا./ت 428،.وهي: ثلاثون بيتا. أولها: هبطت  إليك من المحل الأرفع * ورقاء ذات تعزز وتمنع ... الخ*
*قلت: طبعت مع شرحها للمناوي*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح القصیده الرامزه = شرح العروض الخزرجیه*
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 7914(1پ-10پ**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : عروض و قافیه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : الزوراء (رساله**...)    * 
*مولف**     : جلال*الدين دواني*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10010/7* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : صحاح اللغه*
*مولف**     : امام ابو نصر اسماعیل بن حماد فارابی جوهری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 4964* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فرهنگ لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : الاربعون حدیثا*
*مولف**     : امام*زاده بخاری، محمد بن ابی ب?ر (م**۵۷۳**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1054ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اربعینات** احادیث اهل سنت - قرن**۶ ق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*امام زاده البخاري محمد بن  ابى بكر الواعظ المعروف بامام زاده الجوغى ركن الاسلام الحنفي المفتى  ببخارى المتوفى سنة 573.من تصانيفه شرعة الاسلام.*
*****************************

*عنوان**     : مش?وه المصابیح*
*مولف**     : ولی*الدین ابوعبدالله محمد بن عبدالله خطیب تبریزی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7237* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : حدیث*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : الابنه (رساله در**     - ) =* 
*مولف**     : رازي، محمد بن ز?ريا،??? -???ق*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5/ 6201(ص.57 -63**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ي** جنين - بيماريها** بيماريها*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : مهذب الاسماء في مراتب الاشياء*
*مولف**     : محمود بن عمر بن محمود قاضي سنجري*
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 15217(گ10 الف -242 ب**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون (2 / 1912):مهذب الأسماء، في مرتب  الأشياء لغة.بالفارسية.لم  حمود بن عمر بن محمود بن منصور القاضي، الزنجي،  السنجري، من قبيلة شيباني.مجلد. أوَّله: (الحمد لله الذي خلق الخلائق  بقدرته ... الخ) .التقط فيه المواد من (السامي) ، و (الأسماء) و (الشهاب  السعيدي) ، و (البلغة) ، و (كنز الأسامي) ، و (ترجمان القرآن) ، و (الروضة)  ، و (إصلاح المنطق) ، و (غريب المصنف) ، و (دستور اللغة) ... وغير  ذلك.مرتبة على الحروف.وأورد في كل كتاب منها أبواب، بعدد أصول كلام  العرب.ابتدأ بالألف المفتوحة.ثم الألف المضمومة.ثم بالمكسورة.وشرحه:  بالفارسية.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : اثبات الواجب جدید*
*مولف**     : ملا جلال*الدین دوانی (**۹۰۸ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 5666(ص**.     -120)* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : سفرنامه م?ه م?رمه و مدينه*
*مولف**     : شيخ آبزرگ تهراني (قرن**??     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 7/ 15816(گ16 ب -17 الف**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : سفرنامه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*?افيه في النحو*
*مولف**     : ابن حاجب، جمال*الدين عثمان بن عمر (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 14916(گ19 ب -85 الف**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : مطول = شرح تلخیص المفتاح/شرح بر تلخیص المنطق خطیب     قزوینی*
*مولف**     : سعدالدین تفتازانی (قرن**۸ ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 11470* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : بلاغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 

*****************************

*عنوان**     : محبوب المحبین و مطلوب الواصلین*
*مولف**     : سعدالدین حموئی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 34س س*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان و تصوف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون (2 / 1612):محبوب المحبين، ومطلوب  الواصلين تأليف:سعد الدين: محمد بن مؤيد الحموي، الصوفي.المتوفى: سنة  650.رسالة.في: الآداب، والأخلاق.أولها: (الحمد لله الذي خلقنا فأكمل خلقنا  ... الخ) .*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : راموز اللغه (جلد اول**)    * 
*مولف**     : سید محمد بن سید حسن*
*شماره نسخه**     : 465* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 



*كشف الظنون (1 / 831):راموز في اللغة للشيخ،  الإمام، الورع، الزاهد، السيد: محمد بن السيد حسام الدين بن السيد علي.صاحب  (جامع اللغة) أيضا.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : صحاح اللغه/ از: ابونصر اسماعیل بن حماد جوهری*
*مولف**     : ابونصر اسماعیل بن حماد جوهری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 149ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*طب المنصوری*
*مولف**     : محمد بن ز?ریای رازی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5278* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : مهذب الاسماء*
*مولف**     : قاضی محمود بن عمر سجزی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 8153* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : تاريخ الح?ماء (بخشي از**     - )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 46/ 1805(ص.321 -332**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*كشف الظنون (1 / 291):تاريخ الحكماء للإمام: محمد بن عبد الكريم الشهرستاني.*
*فلينظر هل هو نفس الكتاب*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : مختصر المعانی*
*مولف**     : سعدالدین مسعود بن عمر تفتازانی (**۷۹۳ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 14506* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : خطیب قزوینی، محمد بن عبدالرحمن،**۶۶۶ -۷۹۳ق**. تلخیص المفتاح.- نقد و تفسیر** ادبیات عربی** زبان عربی -     معانی و بیان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*جامع الصحیح*
*مولف**     : بخاری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 563س س*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : حدیث** فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : فيصل التفرقه*
*مولف**     : حجه*الاسلام ابوحامد محمدبن محمد غزالي طوسي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 85/ 5138(ص.304**     )* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 



*****************************

*عنوان** : ال*قانون*
*مولف** : ابن سینا*
*شماره نسخه** :   731س س*
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 

*****************************

*عنوان**     : دفع المضار ال?ليه لابدان الانسانيه*
*مولف**     : ابن سينا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 12/ 4601(176ب-191ب**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*****************************

*عنوان**     : دستور اللغه*
*مولف**     : بدیع*الزمان حسین بن ابراهیم نطنزی (**۴۹۷ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 463* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون (1 / 754): دستور اللغة وهو من الكتب  المختصرة في هذا الفن. لبديع الزمان: حسين بن إبراهيم النطنزي.المتوفى: سنة  499،.النطنزي: بنونين، بينهما طاء، وآخره زاي معجمة.أوله: (الحمد لله الذي  أبدع العالم بقدرته ... ) .قسمه على: ثمانية وعشرين كتابا، بعدد الحروف  المناسبة لمنازل القمر.وأورد في كل كتاب: اثني عشر بابا، بعدد شهور السنة.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*قانون*
*مولف**     : ابن سینا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 731س س*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : تفسير سوره الاخلاص*
*مولف**     : ابوعلي حسين ين عبدالله بن سينا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9294/4* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تفسير*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*باه (رساله في**     - )* 
*مولف**     : محمد بن ز?ريا رازي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10/ 6201(ص.104 -114**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 

****************************

**عنوان**     : شرح منهاج الوصول الی علم الاصول*
*شماره نسخه**     : 16458* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اصول فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : مفتاح العلوم*
*مولف**     : ابو یعقوب یوسف بن ب?ر س?ا?ی (**۶۲۶ق**.)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 14444* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبیات عربی** زبان عربی - معانی و بیان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : دیوان متنبی/ از: ابوالطیب احمد بن حسین متنبی جعفی     ?ندی*
*مولف**     : ابوالطیب احمد بن حسین متنبی جعفی ?ندی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 59ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : تعلیم المتعلم*
*مولف**     : زرنوجی حنفی، برهان*الدین (**۵۱۹ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 13981(1پ-64ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اخلاق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح الشافیه/ابن حاجب مال?ی، ابوعمر عثمان*
*مولف**     : فخرالدین احمد بن حسین جاربردی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 15281* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : صرف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : حاشیه التلویح فی ?شف حقائق التنقیح*
*مولف**     : محمد بن فرامرز بن علی مشهور به ملا خسرو شیخ*الاسلا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 13453* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اصول فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : مجالس العشاق*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5922* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : تراجم و رجال*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون (2 / 1590): وهي: سبع وسبعون مجلسا.جمع  فيها: العشاق.نظما، ونثرا.بالفارسية.  من: العلماء، والمشايخ.وغالبه  : مشايخ  المتصوفة.*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : تهافت الفلاسفه = الذخر/محا?مه*ای است بین تهافت     الفلاسفه غزالی و تهافت التهافت ابن رشد اندلسی (م.**۵۹۵ ق**)* 
*مولف**     : ملا علاءالدین علی طوسی (م.**۸۸۷**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 10296* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی ا*


*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح العقائد النفسیه/شرح بر عقائد نفیسه از نجم*الدین     عمر بن محمد نسفی (م.**۵۳۷** )* 
*مولف**     : ...؟*
*شماره نسخه**     : 11532* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ?لام*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : اصطلاحات صوفيه*
*مولف**     : ?مال*الدين ابوالغنايم عبدالرزاق بن جمال*الدين     احمد ?اشاني (متوفي در??? ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 12/ 3321(ص.327 -331**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 



*****************************

*عنوان** : مقامات*
*مولف**           : ابومحمد قاسم بن علي حريري (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه** : 3/ 14729(گ2 ب -37 ب**)* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : مقامات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*



*****************************

*عنوان**     : الاسماء المونثه ما لا يظهر فيها علامه التانيث*
*شماره نسخه**     : 12/ 8914(ص. 138 -139**     )* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*نهجه المرضیه فی شرح البهجه الوردیه*
*مولف**     : ابوزرعه احمد بن شیخ*الاسلام ابوالفضل عراقی (**۸۰۶ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 7854* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فقه شافعی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : قانون*
*مولف**     : ابو علی سینا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 6028* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : نخبه الف?ر في مصطلح الاثر*
*مولف**     : شهاب*الدين احمدبن علي، ابن حجر عسقلاني*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10249/2* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : درايه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : الاقتصاد فی الاعتقاد*
*مولف**     : محمد بن حسن طوسی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10544* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ?لام*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*عقيدة اشعرية طبع*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : ديوان الحقائق و مجموع الرقائق في صريح المواجيد     الالهيه و التجليات الربانيه و النفتوحات الاقدسيه*
*مولف**     : عبدالغني بن اسماعيل نابلسي دمشقي (????ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/7978* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر عربي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*ديوان صوفي صاحبه معروف*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : تاهیل الغریب*
*مولف**     : شمس*الدین محمد بن حسن نواجی شافعی (م**۸۵۹**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 877ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبیات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون (1 / 336):تأهيل الغريب للشيخ، شمس الدين: محمد بن حسن بن علي النواجي، المصري.*
*المتوفى: سنة 859.جمع فيه: نبذة من غرر القصائد.ورتب على: الحروف، مقتصرا على الغزل دون المديح.*
*أوله: (الحمد لله جامع الناس ... الخ) .*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح منازل السائرین*
*مولف**     : ?مال*الدین عبدالرزاق بن جمال*الدین ?اشانی (**۷۳۰ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 7626(1پ-120ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان و تصوف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*الكاشاني من اهل وحدة الوجود وينسب اليه تفسير ابن عربي المطبوع وهو على عقيدة  نحاتهم*

*****************************

*عنوان**     : الامداد فی شرح الارشاد*
*مولف**     : ابن الحجر العسقلانی، شهاب*الدین احمد بن*علی (م.**۸۲۵*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9414* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فقه شافعی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : شرح حديث من عرف**     ...* 
*مولف**     : سيد صدرالدين دزفولي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 28/ 1822(217-221)* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : تهذيب المنطق و ال?لام*
*مولف**     : سعدالدين تفتازاني (م**???     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 10467(گ35 ب -43 الف**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : منطق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*?شاف عن حقائق غوامض التنزیل*
*مولف**     : جارالله محمود بن عمر زمخشری (**۵۳۸ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 12209* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تفسیر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : توجيه تشبيه الصلوات علي محمد و آله بالصلوات علي     ابراهيم و آله*
*مولف**     : جلال*الدين محمد بن*اسعد دواني (م**.??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 48/ 9480(ص.214 -216**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : عقائد*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : غرائب القرآن (مجلد**۴**     )* 
*مولف**     : حسن بن محمد قمی المشتهر بنظام نیشابوری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5839* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تفسیر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : مناجات*
*مولف**     : خواجه عبدالله انصاري*
*شماره نسخه**     : 4/ 14303(29ر-45ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان** مناجات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 

هو شيخ الاسلام الانصاري صاحب منازل السائرين رحمه الله 

*****************************

*عنوان**     : ال*مونثات السماعيه (منظومه**)* 
*مولف**     : ابن حاجب، عمر بن عثمان مال?ي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 24/ 15232(گ143 ب -144 الف**)* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : صرف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان**     : قصائد طغرائي*
*مولف**     : مويدالدين طغرائي صاحب لاميه العجم (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 19/ 8951(گ.109 الف -119 الف**)* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> بارك الله في جهودكم
> ذكرت فرائض العثماني للمرغيناني
> ولم ترفعها، لو تكرمت علي برفعها


الاخ الكريم لم ارفع لحد الان مخطوطة واحدة من هدا الموقع  وانما اكتفي في هدا المنتقي بانتقاء عناوين المخطوطات التي يصلح الاطلاع عليها او ما اظن اته يهم بعض الاخوة ان يطلعوا عليه - فمن اراد منهم  شيئا منها حاولت تحميله , لاسيما من عنده اتصال بطيء  تنبيه الى ان التحميل من الموقع بطئ جدا  وينقطع مما يجعل عملية التحميل صعبة 
وقد قمت بتحميل المخطوط المشار اليه مع فهرسة يسيرة ورفعه على الارشيف والاحتفاظ باسم الملف الاصلي مع طوله للفائدة من ذلك والله الموفق

------------

*عنوان**     :* فرائض العثمانی 
*مولف**     :* برهان*الدین علی بن ابی ب?ر مرغینانی حنفی (۵۹۳ق.) 
*شماره نسخه**     :* 14161 
*زبان متن**     :* عربی 
*موضوع**     :* فقه و اصول     فقه حنفی ارث


http://www.archive.org/download/796b...67b2462f3d.pdf

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*عنوان**     : المختار فی فروغ الحنفیه* *مولف**     : مجدالدین عبدالله*بن*محم  ود موصلی*حنفی (**۶۸۳ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 13504*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : فقه و اصول** فقه حنفی - قرن**۷ ق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*حصن الحصين (بخشي از**     - )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 4848(126الف**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : ادعيه و اوراد* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : بندي در تفسير سوره حمد/ منسوب به فخر رازي* *شماره نسخه**     : 9500/3*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ارجوزه في النحو* *مولف**     : ابن عقيل، بهاءالدين محمد بن محمد بن عقيل هاشمي (م**??? )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 22/ 8262(گ191 الف -194 ب**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : غيث** المواهب العليه = شرح الح?م العطائيه/شرح بر الح?م العطائيه تاليف** تاج*الدين احمد     بن*محمد بن*عبدال?ريم معروف بابن عطاءالله اس?ندراني* *مولف**     : محمد بن*ابراهيم بن*عباد النفزي الشاذلي (م**.??? )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 10239*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : عرفان* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف* *****************************
*عنوان**     : ارشاد المبتدی و تذ?ره المنتهی* *مولف**     : ابوالعز محمد بن حسن قلانسی واسطی (**۵۲۱ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 12017(ص.1 ر-176پ**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : قرآن - علوم قرآنی** قرآن - قرائت** قرآن - تجوید* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : شرح المفصل* *شماره نسخه**     : 4287*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : ادبیات عرب** نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : شرح ?نزالدقايق* *مولف**     : ؟* *شماره نسخه**     : 10235/2*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : لوامع الاشراق فی م?ارم الاخلاق* *مولف**     : ملا جلال دوانی (م**۹۰۷**     )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 3715*  *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : تحبير الموشين فيما يقال بالسين والشين* *مولف**     : مجدالدين محمد بن يعقوب فيروزآبادي* *شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 5783(396-1298)*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*فوز الاصغر* *مولف**     : ابوعلي مس?ويه رازي (???ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 1926(ص.135 -201**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**: قرآن* *شماره نسخه**     : 6*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : قصيده در مدح الناصر بن محمد بن المقر الاشرف     النائب بالاس?ندريه* *مولف**     : بدرالدين محمد دماميني (قرن**? )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 10/ 9093(گ168 ب -170 ب**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : شعر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف* *****************************

تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*****************************
*-* *عنوان** : ال*طير (رساله** - )*  *مولف** : ابن سينا* *شماره نسخه** : 23/ 1918(ص.213 -219**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : نوادر الاصول* *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 5446(3ر-4ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
*عنوان** : حاشيه شرح التجريد     القديم* *مولف** : مير سيد شريف جرجاني* *شماره نسخه** : 10350/2*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ?لام* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*فراسه (رساله في     علم** -     )*  *مولف** : امام فخر رازي* *شماره نسخه** : 11/ 4001(ص.118     پ-136**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : علوم غريبه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *طبع* *****************************
*عنوان** : حاشيه تهذيب     المنطق/حاشيه بر تهذيب المنطق تفتازاني (قرن? ق**)*  *مولف** : عصام*الدين ابراهيم     بن*محمد عربشاه اسفرايني* *شماره نسخه** : 10341*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : منطق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : اوراد و اذ?ار* *مولف** : شيخ شهاب*الدين     سهروردي* *شماره نسخه** : 43/ 4942(146پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : دعاها* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : الارشاد فی احوال     الصاحب ال?افی اسماعیل بن عباد* *مولف** : احمد بن محمد حسنی     حسینی قوبائی اصفهانی (قرن**۱۳ ق**.)*  *شماره نسخه** : 7045*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : صاحب بن عباد،     اسماعیل بن عباد،**۳۲۶     -۳۸۵ق. سرگذشتنامه** مجتهدان و     علما - سرگذشتنامه** ایران - تاریخ -     دیلمیان،**۳۲۰ -۴۴۷ق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ?شف الاعراب = شرح     اللباب فی النحو/تاج*الدین محمد بن احمد بن السیف فاضل اسفرائنی (**۶۸۴ق**)*  *مولف** : جمال*الدین محمد بن     محمد بن محمد التبریزی الاقسرائی* *شماره نسخه** : 5760*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : دفع مضار الاغذيه     (رساله**     - )*  *مولف** : محمد بن ز?ريا رازي* *شماره نسخه** : 4/ 3821(ص.146 -250**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*مباحث المشرقیه* *مولف** : فخرالدین محمد بن     عمر رازی (**۶۰۶ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 142*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : رساله الوافيه في     علم العروض و القافيه* *مولف** : خواجه شمس*الدين علي     فقير دهلوي (????ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 3/ 7719(ص.135 -168**)*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : عروض و قافيه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : التعرف فی مذهب     التصوف* *مولف** : ابوب?ر محمدبن*ابی     اسحق ابراهیم بن*یعقوب ?لابادی صو* *شماره نسخه** : 10395*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : عرفان* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*فاضل فی صفه     الادب ال?امل* *مولف** : ابی*الطیب محمد بن     احمد بن اسحاق بن یحیی الوشاء (**۳۳* *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 13908(1ر-93پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*نهایه فی غریب     الحدیث و الاثر* *مولف** : ابن اثیر، مبار? بن     ابی*ال?رم محمد الجزری (م**۶۰۶**     )*  *شماره نسخه** : 8213*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : بیان المقادیر     الشرعیه و الموازین الطبیه (رساله فی** - )*  *مولف** : محمد بن ?اشف*الدین     یزدی (قرن**۱۱** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 15594(گ1 ب -27     الف**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ریاضیات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*زوراء* *مولف** : مولي جلال*الدين     محمدبن اسعد دواني* *شماره نسخه** : 10/ 4168(204پ-211پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مقتل** ابی عبدالله الحسین علیه السلام = مقتل ابی مخنف = مصرع الحسین و     ما جری** له و لاهل بیته من قتلهم و سف?     دمائهم و سبی حریمهم** = مقتل الحسین** علیه*السلام/ از: ابو مخنف لوط ین یحیی ازدی عامدی (= غامدی) ?وفی     خزاعی* *مولف** : ابو مخنف لوط ین     یحیی ازدی عامدی (= غامدی) ?وفی خزا* *شماره نسخه** : 503/1*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : مصائب اهل بیت علیهم*السلام* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *مؤلفه* *أخباري تالف، لا يوثق به. قال ابن عدي: شيعي محترق، صاحب أخبارهم. من الميزان*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ?تاب الاقناع في حل     الفاظ ابي شجاع* *مولف** : شيخ محمد الشربيني* *شماره نسخه** : 9220*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*قصيده الهمزيه في     المدائح النبويه* *مولف** : شرف*الدين     ابوعبدالله محمدبن*سعيد بوصيري (???ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 13860(22پ-55ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبيات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تحفه الراغب فی     الاعراب عن مقدمه ابن الحاجب* *مولف** : الامام المنصور     بالله قاسم بن محمد حسنی زیدی (قرن**۱۱* *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 7732(13ر-347پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : شرح لاميه العرب     شنفري* *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 5902(ص.114 -132**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبيات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : الادويه القلبيه* *مولف** : ابن سينا، حسين بن     عبدالله،??? -???ق* *شماره نسخه** : 36/ 14473(159پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : پزش?ي اسلامي** داروشناسي** فلسفه اسلامي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*مصباح المنیر فی     غریب الشرح ال?بیر* *مولف** : احمد بن محمد بن علی     الفیومی (قرن**۸** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 8349*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تفسير سوره اخلاص* *مولف** : جلال*الدين دواني* *شماره نسخه** : 7/ 3975(ص.25 -311**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مطول = شرح تلخیص     المفتاح/خطیب قزوینی* *مولف** : تفتازانی سعدالدین     مسعود بن عمر* *شماره نسخه** : 206خ* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : بلاغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*وافیه فی شرح     ال?افیه* *مولف** : سید ر?ن*الدین حسن     بن محمد بن شرفشاه حسینی استرآباد* *شماره نسخه** : 15231*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *كشف الظنون 2 / 1370 / صنف**:السيد، ركن الدين: حسن بن محمد الأسترابادي، الحسيني**.ثلاثة شروح على: الكافية** .كبير**.وهو المسمى: بالبسيط**) .ومتوسط: وهو المسمى: بالوافية**.وهو المتداول**.وصغير**.وتوفي: سنة 717،وعلى المتوسط حاشية**) .للسيد المحقق، المذكور**.ولم يكملها**.وكملها: ولده: محمد**.و (حاشية أخرى) : لمحمد بن عبد الله المريني**.أولها: الحمد لله الذي جعل النحو زينة للكلام ... الخ* *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*منح الم?یه* *مولف** : شهاب*الدین احمد بن     محمد معروف به ابن*حجر هیثمی م?ی* *شماره نسخه** : 7021*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : مناقب پیامبر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *شرح القصيدة الهمزية، في المدائح النبوية للبوصيري مطبوع*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*مفصل* *مولف** : جارالله محمود بن     عمر زمخشری (م**۵۸۳** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 846ط* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبیات عربی** زبان عربی - نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : حاشیه شرح العقاید     النسفیه/تفتازانی* *مولف** : خیالی* *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 5425(ص.1 -64ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : اطواق الذهب* *مولف** : جارالله زمخشري، محمود     بن عمر (م**???     )*  *شماره نسخه** : 15/ 14729(گ142 ب     -145 ب**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبيات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
*عنوان** : مجمع البحرین و مطلع     النیرین* *مولف** : شیخ طریحی فخرالدین     بن محمد بن علی بن احمد بن طریح* *شماره نسخه** : 5029*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فرهنگ لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : القصيده العينيه* *مولف** : سيد اسماعيل حميري* *شماره نسخه** : 17/ 8951(گ.107 ب     -108 الف**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : شعر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : انس الجلیل بتاریخ     القدس و الخلیل* *مولف** : قاضی عبدالرحمان بن     محمد مجیرالدین حنبلی (**۹۲۷م**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 2825*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*فوائد البرهانيه     (الفوائد البرهانيه في تحقيق الفوائد الفناريه**)*  *مولف** : برهان*الدين بن ?مال*الدين     حميد* *شماره نسخه** : 2881(ص.40 ر-89ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مغنی اللبیب عن ?تب     الاعاریب* *مولف** : جمال*الدین ابن هشام     الانصاری* *شماره نسخه** : 699س س* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : لوامع الاشراق فی     م?ارم الاخلاق* *مولف** : جلال*الدین محمدبن     اسعد الصدیقی الدوانی (م**۹۰۸**     )*  *شماره نسخه** : 14799*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : اخلاق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : قانون* *مولف** : شیخ*الرئیس ابن سینا* *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 6272(2-557)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : پزش?ی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************

تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*عنوان** : خلق الاعمال* *مولف** : جلال*الدين محمد     دواني* *شماره نسخه** : 24/ 1131ط     (300الف-303ب**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : عقايد* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : العوامل المائه* *مولف** : شیخ عبدالقاهر بن     عبدالرحمن جرجانی (**۴۷۱ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 7187*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : قصيده نونيه* *مولف** : ابوالفتح بستي (قرن**? )*  *شماره نسخه** : 20/ 9075(گ.624 الف     -624 ب**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : شعر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تاهیل الغریب* *مولف** : شمس*الدین محمد بن     حسن نواجی شافعی (م**۸۵۹**     )*  *شماره نسخه** : 877ط* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبیات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*سامي في الاسامي     (فصلي از آن**)    *  *مولف** : احمد بن محمد ميداني     نيشابوري* *شماره نسخه** : 42/ 15232(گ212 الف     - همان ب**)    *  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : الغیث المنسجم فی     شرح لامیه العجم* *مولف** : صلاح*الدین خلیل بن     ایب? صفدی* *شماره نسخه** : 8220*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبیات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تذ?ره ال?حالین* *مولف** : علی بن عیسی ?حال (* *۴۰۰و اندی**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 5464*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : پزش?ی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مجمع البحرین و مطلع   النیرین* *مولف** : شیخ طریحی فخرالدین بن   محمد بن علی بن احمد بن طریح* *شماره نسخه** : 5029*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فرهنگ لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش   | نسخه پی دی اف*  *مجمع البحرين ومطلع النيرينللشيخ فخر الدين بن طريح النجفي جمع فيه لغات غريب القرآن والاحاديث الاانه لم يحطـ بها تمام الاحاطة وقد استخرجه من الصحاح والغريبين والدر**):**المنثوروالنهاية وشمس العلوم ولقاموس ومجمع البحار وفائق اللغة واساس البلاغةوالمجمل والمغرب والغريب وشرح نهج البلاغة وغيرها من كتب العامة /كشف الحجب والاستار 1 / 411* *****************************
*عنوان** : منظومه در حفظ صحت* *مولف** : ابن سينا* *شماره نسخه** : 6264(ص.176 ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : پزش?ي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : فقه شافعی* *شماره نسخه** : 14830*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه شافعی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : فتح الوهاب فی شرح     منهج الطلاب (**۳**)*  *مولف** : ابو یحیی ز?ریا     انصاری شافعی (قرن**۷ ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 11577*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه شافعی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : فرائدالقلائد فی     مختصر شرح الشواهد* *مولف** : ابو محمد محمود بن     احمد عینی* *شماره نسخه** : 14821*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مفاتیح الغیب تفسیر     ال?بیر* *مولف** : فخرالدین محمد بن     عمر رازی (**۶۰۶ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 12085*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسیر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مش?وه الانوار* *مولف** : ابو حامد محمد بن     محمد غزالي* *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 4802(34ب-53الف**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسير عرفاني* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : قرآن مجید* *شماره نسخه** : 1فیروز* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : قرآن* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : شرح قصيده فرزدق* *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 3567(ص.7 -104**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*مصباح* *مولف** : ناصر بن عبدالسید     مطرزی نحوی (م**۶۱۰** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 15625*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*فوائد الادبيه* *شماره نسخه** : 3/ 15867(گ28 ب -37     الف**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبيات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : عده مسائل من مسائل     الخلاف في النحو* *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 7251(144پ-146پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : اطعمه المرضي* *مولف** : نجيب*الدين سمرقندي     طبيب* *شماره نسخه** : 11/ 4601(163الف-176ب**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : پزش?ي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************

*عنوان** : ال*نشر فی القراءات     العشر* *مولف** : شمس*الدین محمد بن     محمد جزری (**۸۳۳ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 12008*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : علوم قرآنی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : خلق الاعمال* *مولف** : جلال دواني (???ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 62/ 5633(ص.595 -601**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
*عنوان** : شرح القصاید السبعه* *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 5204(1ر-50ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبیات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *السبع العلويات من نظم الشيخ عزالدين عبدالحميد بن أبى الحديد المعتزلي/ت 655* *****************************
*عنوان** : مقدمه الصلوه* *مولف** : ابوالليث سمرقندي* *شماره نسخه** : 29/ 8841(ص.433 -439**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : الالفيه* *مولف** : جمال*الدين محمد بن     عبدالله، ابن مال? (م**??? )*  *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 8181(گ49 ب -112     الف**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*?شاف عن حقایق     غوامض التنزیل* *مولف** : محمود زمخشری* *شماره نسخه** : 443س س* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسیر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تفسیر سوره الحمد* *مولف** : فضل*الله بن روزبهان     خجندی اصفهانی (قرن**۱۰ ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 12068*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسیر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تفسير فاتحه (بخشي     از** -     )*  *مولف** : شمس*الدين محمد بن     حمزه فناري (???ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 81/ 1805(ص.571 -572**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسير* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
*عنوان** : سبب اجابه الدعاء و     ?يفيه الزياره* *مولف** : حسين بن عبدالله بن     سينا* *شماره نسخه** : 9294/22*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
*عنوان** : مجمع الامثال* *مولف** : ابوالفضل احمد بن     محمد نیشابوری میدانی (م**۵۱۸**     )*  *شماره نسخه** : 8346*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : ادبیات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : اعلام الاخبار من     فقهاء مذهب النعمان المختار = طبقات الحنفیه* *مولف** : محمود بن سلیمان     ?فوی قسطنطینی رومی حنفی (**۹۹۰ق**.)*  *شماره نسخه** : 14127*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقیهان اهل سنت -     سرگذشتنامه** اسلام - سرگذشتنامه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : تخميس قصيده البرده* *مولف** : علي*بن*حسين بن*علي     بن*محمد بغدادي (????ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 29/ 13568(ص.345     -372**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ابواب في التجارب* *مولف** : قاضي عبدالجبار     همداني* *شماره نسخه** : 9/ 9075(گ210 ب -212     الف**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ?يميا* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  ******************************
عنوان** : سلامان و ابسال* *مولف** : عبدالرحمن جامي     (???-???ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 4130(ص.109     پ-128ر**)    *  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : شعر فارسي - قرن** ?*  *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مفاتیح*الغیب =     التفسیر ال?بیر* *مولف** : فخرالدین محمدبن*عمر     رازی (**۶۰۶ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 12297*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تفسیر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*تیسیر فی القراآت     سبع* *مولف** : ابو عمرو عثمان بن     سعید بن عثمان دانی (**۴۴۴ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 12088*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : علوم قرآن* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : دیوان اسامه بن     منقذ/ از: امیر مویدالدوله اسامه بن مرشد بن علی بن مقلد بن نصر بن منقذ     ال?نانی ال?لبی الشیزری* *مولف** : امیر مویدالدوله     اسامه بن مرشد بن علی بن مقلد بن نص* *شماره نسخه** : 322ط* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : شعر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*قصيده الميميه* *مولف** : فرزدق (قرن**? -?)*  *شماره نسخه** : 64/ 9467(گ119 الف     -119 ب**)    *  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : شعر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *****************************
      تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

*
*
*تابع*
*
*
*****************************
*
*
*عنوان** : ذ?ر مسيلمه ال?ذاب* *شماره نسخه** : 16/ 4900(33ر-34ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*قاموس المحیط* *مولف** : مجدالدین محمد بن     یعقوب فیروزآبادی (م.**۸۱۷**     )*  *شماره نسخه** : 11405*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************

*عنوان** : نفحات الانس* *مولف** : نورالدین عبدالرحمن     جامی (م**۸۹۸** )*  *شماره نسخه** : 15651*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : تذ?ره** عرفان* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *
طبع

****************************
*عنوان** : عمده الطالب فی نسب     آل ابی طالب = الجلالیه* *مولف** : ابن عنبه، سید جمال*الدین     احمد بن علی حسنی حسینی* *شماره نسخه** : 9260*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : انساب* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : شرح وقایه الروایه* *مولف** : صدرالشریعه الثانی     عبیدالله بن مسعود محبوبی حنفی (**۷* *شماره نسخه** : 7723*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  ******************************
عنوان** : ?افیه* *مولف** : ابن حاجب در نحو* *شماره نسخه** : 3401*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : حل العقال فرج بعد     الشده* *مولف** : سید عبدالله بن محمد     حجازی مشهور به ابن قضیب البان* *شماره نسخه** : 7136*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : داستانهای عربی -     قرن**۱۱ ق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  * طبع في دار الكتب العلمية* *****************************
*عنوان** : قاموس* *مولف** : فیروزآبادی* *شماره نسخه** : 3131*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ?ش?ول (بخشهايي از** - )*  *مولف** : شيخ بهائي عاملي     (????ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 3/ 5666(ص.123 -160**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبيات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف* *مطبوع* *****************************
*عنوان** : دستور اللغه* *مولف** : ابوعبدالله حسین بن     ابراهیم نطنزی (**۴۹۷ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 5770*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : فرهنگنامه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *الأعلام للزركلي/ 2 / 229 /النطنزي (000 - 499 /حسين بن إبراهيم، أبو عبد الله، بديع الزمان النطنزي الاصبهاني، ويقال له ذو اللسانين: من أئمة العربية نسبته إلى (نطنز) كجعفر، أو (نطنزة) بلد بين قم وأصبهان**.**له تصانيف في اللغة والادب، منها (دستور اللغة - خ) في دار الكتب المصرية (4832 ه) مصورا عن الشهيد علي (2622) (2* *****************************
*عنوان** : شرح آداب البحث عضدی* *مولف** : شمس*الدین محمد حنفی     تبریزی* *شماره نسخه** : 1/ 1208ط (گ1 ب-4ب**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : منطق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : ال*ملخص فی الح?مه* *مولف** : فخرالدین رازی* *شماره نسخه** : 15508*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************

*عنوان** : المصادر* *مولف** : ابو عبدالله حسین     ابی احمد زوزنی (**۴۸۶ق**.)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 14234*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : ادبیات فارسی** ادبیات عربی** زبان عربی - واژه*نامه*ها     - فارسی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************

*عنوان** : الاختيارات العلائيه     في الاختيارات السمائيه* *مولف** : فخر رازي، محمد بن     عمر،??? ؟-???ق* *شماره نسخه** : 4/ 6367(ص.272 -372**)*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : نجوم اسلامي** رياضيات اسلامي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : مطالع الانوار* *مولف** : قاضی سراج*الدین     محمود ارموی (**۶۸۹ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 1065س س* *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *سراج الدين أبو الثناء محمود بن أبي بكر بن احمد الارموي صاحب التحصيل مختصر المحصول في أصول الفقه /ت 682* *مطالع الانوار في المنطق هو كتاب اعتنى بشأنه الفضلاء ويهتمون ببحثه ودرسه ويستكشفون عن مظان درسه.أوله: اللهم أنا نحمدك والحمد من الائك الخ رتب على طرفين الاول في المنطق.* *****************************
*عنوان** : قانون الادب* *مولف** : ابوالفضل جیش بن*ابراهیم     تفلیسی* *شماره نسخه** : 9058*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *موضوع** : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *قانون الأدب في ضبط كلمات العرب  في لغة الفرس  للشيخ الأديب أبي الفضل : حبيش بن إبراهيم بن محمد التفليسي  أوله : ( سباس خدا ( خدارا ) كه قادر بركمالست . . . الخ )  وهو : كتاب نفيس لا نظير له في بابه في غاية الضبط والإتقان بدأ بالأسماء أولا بما كان أوله حرف الألف وما كان آخره الحرف الممدودة إلى آخر الحروف  ثم أتى بالأفعال وجعل في أولها علامات بالحمرة أشار إلى الباب منها إلى أن تم ذلك وكمل على أقرب وجه وأتم وضع لتحصيل كل كلمة ووزنها ومحلها على وجه السهولة والتمييز /كشف الظنون  (2 / 1310)* *****************************
*عنوان** : تبیین الحقائق علی     ?نز الدقائق* *مولف** : فخرالدین ابومحمد     عثمان*بن*علی زیلعی (**۷۴۳ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 14025*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : فقه اهل سنت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : لوامع الاشراق* *مولف** : ملا جلال دوانی* *شماره نسخه** : 2245*  *زبان متن** : فارسی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : لباب ادب ال?اتب* *شماره نسخه** : 6/ 7079(113پ-114پ**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : ادبيات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان** : اصول قراءه ابن ?ثير* *مولف** : عمادالدين علي بن     علي استرآبادي (قرن?? ق**)*  *شماره نسخه** : 2/ 12079(ص.62 پ-65ر**)*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : تجويد* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف 
*

*تابع
*

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*عنوان**     : شرح قصیده بانت سعاد* *مولف**     : جمال*الدین ابو محمد عبدالله بن هشام الانصاری (قرن**۷* *شماره نسخه**     : 9683*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : ادبیات* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ?نز الوصول الی معانی الاصول = اصول الفقه = اصول     البزدوی* *مولف**     : فخرالاسلام علی بن محمد حنفی بزدوی (م**۴۸۲**     )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 8028*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : اصول فقه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : تحرير المقال في آداب و اح?ام يحتاج اليها مودبوا     الاطفال* *مولف**     : ابن حجر، شهاب*الدين احمد بن محمد بن علي (م**??? )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 6/ 14713(گ56 ب -68 ب**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : اخلاق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : اثبات الواجب القدیم* *مولف**     : جلال*الدین محمد دوانی* *شماره نسخه**     : 10323*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*دره الفاخره* *مولف**     : عبدالرحمان جامی (**۸۹۸ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 5333(1ر-12پ**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : رساله ابي ب?ر بن بشرون* *مولف**     : ابن خلدون، عبدالرحمان بن محمد،??? -???ق* *شماره نسخه**     : 11/ 5499(153ر-162پ**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : ?يميا و ?يمياگري* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : حاشیه علی شرح مختصر الاصول للعضدی/ گویا از جلال*الدین     دوانی* *شماره نسخه**     : 10203*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ارشاد المبتدی و تذ?ره المنتهی* *مولف**     : ابوالعز محمد بن حسن قلانسی واسطی (**۵۲۱ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 12078(ص.1 ر-43پ**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : قرآن - علوم قرآنی** قرآن - قرائت** قرآن - تجوید* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : جامع ال?نوز و نفائس التقریر فی شرح الولدیه* *مولف**     : حسن بن شیخ حیدر تبریزی مرعشی رومی حنفی (زنده در**۱۱۷* *شماره نسخه**     : 14103*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : منطق** آداب مناظره* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *إيضاح المكنون - (1 / 357)جامع الكنوز ونفائس التقرير - في شرح الولدية من آداب المناظرة لحسين بن حيدر التبريزي ثم المرعشي الرومي الحنفي اوله الحمدلله الذى هدى خير عباده سبيل الصواب الخ في محلد لطيف فرغ منه سنة 1176.* *الجامع* *****************************
*عنوان**     : ديوان ابن حبوس* *مولف**     : محمدبن حسين بن عبدالله بن حبوس الفاسي، ابن الحبوس     (???ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 2/7655*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : شعر عربي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : احیاء علوم الدین* *مولف**     : ابو حامد محمد بن محمد غزالی (**۵۰۵ق**.)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 7026*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : اخلاق اسلامی** اخلاق عرفانی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : قصيده دامغه قريش في الانساب* *شماره نسخه**     : 8/ 8829(گ121 الف -122 الف**)*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : شعر* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*تلویح الی ?شف حقائق التنقیح* *شماره نسخه**     : 7811*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : معانی و بیان* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*وافیه فی شرح ال?افیه* *مولف**     : ر?ن*الدین حسن بن محمد استرآبادی (م**۷۱۷**     )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 907ط* *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*شافیه* *مولف**     : ابن حاجب، عثمان بن عمر (**۶۴۶ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 4563*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : صرف* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ال*نبض* *مولف**     : ابن سينا* *شماره نسخه**     : 19/ 4547(174ر**)    *  *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *موضوع**     : پزش?ي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : ديوان مجنون عامري* *مولف**     : قيس بن حجر ?ندي* *شماره نسخه**     : 1/7204*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : شعر عربي - قرن? ق* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف* *****************************
*عنوان**     : سلافه العصر فی محاسن الشعراء ب?ل مصر* *مولف**     : سید صدرالدین علی بن نظام*الدین احمد مدنی (م**۱۱۲۰**     )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 8506*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : تذ?ره** تراجم* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : مختار الصحاح* *مولف**     : محمد بن ابی ب?ر بن عبدالقادر رازی (قرن**۸**     )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 8131*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : الدرالنظیم فی خواص القرآن العظیم* *مولف**     : ابوعبدالله محمدبن*احمد معروف به*ابن*خشاب یمنی (**۵۶۷* *شماره نسخه**     : 12096*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : علوم قرآن* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************
*عنوان**     : اعداد الزاد فی شرح ذخر المعاد فی معارضه بانت سعاد* *مولف**     : عبدالسلام بن عبدالحفیظ بن عبدالله بن دعثین* *شماره نسخه**     : 13052*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : بوصیری، محمد بن سعید،**۶۰۸ -۶۹۶**.     قصیده لامیه ذخرالمعاد فی معارضه بانت سعاد.- نقد و     تفسیر** شعر عربی - قرن**۷ ق.- تاریخ و نقد* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************

تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

***************************** *عنوان**     : تهذيب المنطق و ال?لام* *مولف**     : سعدالدين مسعود بن عمر تفتازاني (م**??? )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 12/ 8875(گ.233 ب -239 الف**)*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : منطق** ?لام* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*

***************************** *عنوان**     : ال*مغالطات* *مولف**     : صلاح*الدين صفدي* *شماره نسخه**     : 77// 5138(226پ**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : ال*مصابیح* *مولف**     : ابو محمد حسین بن مسعود فراء بغوی* *شماره نسخه**     : 1282*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : القاموس المحیط و القابوس الوسیط/ از: مجدالدین     محمد بن یعقوب فیروزآبادی* *مولف**     : مجدالدین محمد بن یعقوب فیروزآبادی* *شماره نسخه**     : 92/1ط* *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : شرح اللباب فی النحو* *مولف**     : قطب*الدین محمدبن*مسعود بن سیرافی فالی (قرن**۸**     )*  *شماره نسخه**     : 7023*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : رسائل ابن عمید = دیوان رسائل = رسائل الادب (شامل* *۷۷ رساله**)*  *مولف**     : محمدبن*حسین عمیدبن*محمد مشهور به ابن عمید (**۳۶۰ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 7577*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : ترسل* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : حدائق السحر فی دقائق الشعر* *مولف**     : رشیدالدین وطواط محمد بن محمد (**۵۷۳ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 105فیروز (ص.1 -88**)    *  *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *موضوع**     : بلاغت** بدیع* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : رساله في حدوث الحروف* *مولف**     : ابن سينا* *شماره نسخه**     : 23/ 14473(107ر**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : فلسفه اسلامي* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : نفحات الانس من حضرات القدس* *مولف**     : عبدالرحمن جامی* *شماره نسخه**     : 564*  *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*   ***************************** *عنوان**     : مختصر الصحاح* *مولف**     : ابوال?رم عبدالرحیم بن عبدالله بن امام ابی*الم?ارم* *شماره نسخه**     : 7737*  *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *موضوع**     : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************  *عنوان**     : ال*مغرب فی ترتیب المعرب* *مولف**     : ابوالفتح ناصر بن عبدالسید مطرزی (**۶۱۰ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 7892*  *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *موضوع**     : لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ******************************عنوان**     : خلق الاعمال* *مولف**     : دواني* *شماره نسخه**     : 6/ 1823(ص.126 -134**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : فلسفه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : قصيده*اي از محمد بن اسماعيل الامير* *شماره نسخه**     : 5/13456*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : نهايه الراغب في شرح عروض ابن الحاجب* *مولف**     : جمال*الدين ابومحمد عبدالرحيم بن المعيد اسنوي     (???ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 13597(71پ-136ر**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : عروض و قافيه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : حديث خبر الخليل بن احمد مع بعض الاعراب* *مولف**     : به روايت ابو عبيده از ?سائي* *شماره نسخه**     : 11/ 15825(گ260 ب -261 الف**)*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : مناقب* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : قران* *شماره نسخه**     : 1444س س* *زبان متن**     : فارسی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : خلق الاعمال* *مولف**     : مولي جلال*الدين محمد دواني* *شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 3315(ص.5 -6**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : التوضیح فی حل غوامض التنقیح / از: عبیدالله بن     مسعود بن تاج*الدین الشریعه محبوبی بخاری مشهور به «صدرالشریعه ثانی**»*  *مولف**     : عبیدالله بن مسعود بن تاج*الدین الشریعه محبوبی     بخار* *شماره نسخه**     : 402?* *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : اصول فقه اهل سنت (حنفی**)    *  *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : ال*بيقونيه في مصطلح الحديث* *مولف**     : بيقوني، طه بن محمد بن فتوح (????ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 13877(53پ-54پ**)    *  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : درايه* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : مختصر ابراز المعانی من حرز الامانی* *مولف**     : شیخ ابوشامه عبدالرحمن بن اسماعیل دمشقی (**۶۶۵ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 7113*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : تجوید* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : شرح الفیه ابن مال?* *شماره نسخه**     : 7729*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : نحو* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : المصباح فی شرح المفتاح* *مولف**     : میر سید شریف جرجانی (**۷۴۰-۸۱۶**)    *  *شماره نسخه**     : 9630*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : بلاغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  ***************************** *عنوان**     : مجمل اللغه* *مولف**     : ابوالحسن احمد بن فارس قزوینی لغوی (**۳۹۵ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 4682*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : فرهنگ لغت* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*  *****************************    تابع

----------


## قاهر الفرس

> تابع 
> 
> 
> 
> *عنوان** :* الامداد في شرح الارشاد 
> *مولف** :* ابن الحجر العسقلاني، شهاب*الدين احمد بن*علي [ صوابه الهيتمي الفقيه ] (م.??? ) 
> *شماره نسخه** :* 9414 
> *زبان متن** :* عربی 
> *موضوع** :* فقه شافعي 
> شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف


 أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الجهد الطيب
لكن لدي مشكلة مع هذه المخطوطة فحاولتُ تحميلها ولم ينفع وحربت من اكثر من جهاز وكذلك لم ينفع أرجو أن تعيد رفعها يا أخي فانا بحاجة اليها
وشكرا

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

> أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا لهذا الجهد الطيب
> لكن لدي مشكلة مع هذه المخطوطة فحاولتُ تحميلها ولم ينفع وحربت من اكثر من جهاز وكذلك لم ينفع أرجو أن تعيد رفعها يا أخي فانا بحاجة اليها
> وشكرا


ساحاول باذن الله اخي الكريم 
وكما قلت وجربت فالتحميل صعب جدا من هذا الموقع
واكرر واعيد ان على من حمل من الاخوة الكرام مخطوطا فليعد تحمييله لينتفع به الاخوة 
والله في عون المرء ما كان في عون اخيه
وفقكم الله وسدد خطاكم

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

أنا أقوم بالتحميل وأعيد رفع المخطوطات على موقع سريع ويدعم إعادة التحميل
من أراد شيئاً فاليخبرني فعندي الحمدلله الانترنت سريع
******************************  ***************************
*عنوان** :* الامداد في شرح الارشاد 
*مولف** :* ابن الحجر العسقلاني، شهاب*الدين احمد بن*علي [ صوابه الهيتمي الفقيه ] (م.??? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9414 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فقه شافعي 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
******************************  ***************************
سأبدأ بهذه المخطوطة إن شاء الله

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

******************************
*عنوان** :* حرز الامانی و وجه التهانی شاطبیه 
*مولف** :* ابومحمد قاسم بن فیره شاطبی 
*شماره نسخه** :* 1/12655 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تجوید منظوم 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف
http://www.mediafire.com/?t8xzpepo631vn6k
******************************
*عنوان** :* حرزالاماني و وجه*التهاني = الشاطبيه 
*مولف** :* ابومحمدقاسم*بن فيره شاطبي (???ق) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 12148(ص10پ-41پ) 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* تجويد 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
http://www.mediafire.com/?tp5t1j17w9t95c1
******************************
*عنوان**     :* حرز الامانی و وجه التهانی  *مولف**     :* ابو محمد القاسم بن فیره بن ابی القاسم بن احمد     رعین  *شماره نسخه**     :* 65  *زبان متن**     :* عربی  شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف
http://www.mediafire.com/?npa8sua91b5dbhj
******************************




وهذه مخطوطتان قمتم برفعهم على ملتقى أهل الحديث

http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=268119
عنوان: ?اشف المعانی فی شرح حرز الامانی
http://www.mediafire.com/?pjni3y391dkrrpl


http://ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=268492
عنوان: جامع الفوائد فی شرح اسنی القصائد = شرح شاطبیه
http://www.mediafire.com/?woh9av59ww99hw5

يتبع

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

*عنوان** :* الامداد في شرح الارشاد 
*مولف** :* ابن الحجر العسقلاني، شهاب*الدين احمد بن*علي [ صوابه الهيتمي الفقيه ] (م.??? ) 
*شماره نسخه** :* 9414 
*زبان متن** :* عربی 
*موضوع** :* فقه شافعي 
شناسنامه | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف 
*http://www.mediafire.com/?xypej0btf80g7cu*
 ******************************
*عنوان** : ال*نشر فی القراءات     العشر* *مولف** : شمس*الدین محمد بن     محمد جزری (**۸۳۳ق**)    *  *شماره نسخه** : 12008*  *زبان متن** : عربی* *موضوع** : علوم قرآنی* *شناسنامه** | نمايش     | نسخه پی دی اف
http://www.mediafire.com/?38od2rurgarwmad
*******************************
*عنوان**     : مختصر ابراز المعانی من حرز الامانی* *مولف**     : شیخ ابوشامه عبدالرحمن بن اسماعیل دمشقی (**۶۶۵ق**)*  *شماره نسخه**     : 7113*  *زبان متن**     : عربی* *موضوع**     : تجوید* *شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف
http://www.mediafire.com/?swvah6ybrqxmecf
*******************************

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الأخوة الكرام وفقكم الله لطاعته ومرضاته
> يوجد على الشبكة مخطوطات مكتبة مجلس الشورى إيران , وهي معروضة للتصفح وهي تضم آلاف من المخطوطات العربية والفارسية في مختلف الفنون والعلوم ,  ولما كان أغلبهامن مؤلفات  الشيعة الرافضة أخزاهم الله في مذهبهم الباطل , فقد قمتبعملية انتقاء واختيار لما يصلح اللاطلاع عليه منها , وذلك مما ألفه علماء اهل السنة ومن انتسب إليهم ,وقداخرج عن هذا الشرط لفائدة او نادرة , وكل ذلك  ليسهل انتفاع الاخوة بهذه المخطوطات الجديدة, وأسأل الله تعالى أن يوفقني واياكم لصالح العلم والعمل , وان يثبتني وإياكم على دينه القويم وصراط نبيه المستقيم وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى اله وصحبه أجمعين
> 
>  ************* 
> *عنوان** :* ال*وصيه 
> *مولف** :* فخر رازي (زنده در??? ) 
> *شماره نسخه** :* 2/ 5280(7پ-11ر) 
> *زبان متن** :* عربی 
> ...


ما تمكنت من تحميله من المشاركة الأولى
وضعت رابطه تحت الكتاب
أخبروني هل أكمل العمل على التحميل ورفع المخطوطات؟

----------


## قاهر الفرس

الدكتور ابراهيم المحترم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أنا لم احمِّل لحد الآن من روابطك التي وضعتها ولكن مبادرتك وإهتمامك مُقدَّرٌ لك
وأحييك وأسأل الله لك وللأخ ابي يعلى البيضاوي الذي لم يُهْمِل طلبي التوفيق والسداد وشكرا لكم

----------


## قاهر الفرس

هناك نسخة أخرى للإمداد فهل هي عين الأولى أو غيرها ؟
لأنه كما تعلمون يصعب عليَّ التحميل فلم اتمكن من التمييز
وهذه بياناتها :
عنوان* : الامداد فی شرح الارشاد*
*مولف** : ابن الحجر العسقلانی، شهاب*الدین احمد بن*علی (م.**۸۲۵*
*شماره نسخه** : 9414* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع** : فقه شافعی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف*

----------


## الدكتور إبراهيم حبيبه

يظهر لي أنها نفسها

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع

*عنوان** :* *ال*حاوی*
*مولف** :* *محمد بن ز?ریا رازی (**۳۱۱**ق**.)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 7048* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *پزش?ی اسلامی**داروشناسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *ال*نفس (رساله في** - )* 
*مولف** :* *منسوب به ابن سينا*
*شماره نسخه** : 2/ 1819(**ص.208 -214**)* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *مختار الصحاح*
*مولف** :* *زین*الدین محمد بن ابی*ب?ر رازی*
*شماره نسخه** : 7222* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *منهاج البیان فی ما یستعمله الانسان*
*مولف** :* *ابن جزله، یحیی بن عیسی بن جزله** ( -**۴۹۳**ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 5282* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*كشف الظنون  (1 / 467): تقويم الأبدان، في تدبير الإنسان في الطب.لأبي حسن: علي (لأبي علي يحيى) بن عيسى بن جزلة المتطبب، البغدادي. المتوفى: سنة 493، مجلدا.أوله: (الحمد لله الذي خلق فسوى ... الخ) .صنفه مجدولا، (كالتقويم النجومي) . للمقتدي: بأمر الله العباسي. وجعل مواضع الاجتماع والاستقبال قسمة الأمراض، ثم قسم لكل مرض: اثني عشر بيتا.كتب في الأول: اسم المرض، وفي أربعة أبيات: الأمزجة، والأسنان، والأريحة، والبلدان. وفي السادس: هو سالم، أو مخوف، فإن الفقهاء اعتبروا ذلك في الإقرار. وفي السابع: سبب ذلك المرض، وسبب تولده، ومن أي شيء حصل؟ وفي الثامن: هل يصلح فيه الاستفراغ، أم لا؟ وفي التاسع: هل يداوى بالأدوية الباردة، أو الحارة؟ أو لا بد من اعتدال الأدوية.وفي العاشر: المداواة بالتدبير الملكي.وفي الحادي عشر: التدبير بأسهل الأدوية وجودا.وفي الثاني عشر: التدبير العام، وأوقات الأدوية.ثم ذكر طرفا من الأدوية القتالة، وعلامات من سقي منها.وجميع ما ذكره من الأمراض: أربع وأربعون نوعا، كل منها في صحيفة. مشتملا على: ثمان شعب.فيكون مجموع العلل: 352.*

*****************************

*عنوان** :* *مطالع الانظار*
*مولف** :* *شمس*الدين محمود بن عبدالرحمن اصفهاني*
*شماره نسخه** : 10090/5* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *منطق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش |* *نسخه پی دی اف*


*مطالع الانظار على طوالع الانوار وهو شرح طوالع الانوار للقاضي عبد الله بن عمر البيضاوي ألفه للملك الناصر محمد بن قلاوون بهامشه حاشية الجرجاني أستانة 1305 ص 494*

*****************************

*عنوان** :* *خلق الافعال*
*مولف** :* *جلال*الدين محمد دواني*
*شماره نسخه** : 10292/3* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *ذيل اربعين النووي*
*مولف** :* *ابوز?ريا يحيي بن شرف نووي (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 9/ 12499(**ص.137 ر-141ر**)* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *شرح حديث*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *انوار التنزیل و اسرار التاویل*
*مولف** :* *قاضی ناصرالدین عبدالله بن عمر بیضاوی (قرن**۷** ق**.)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 1/ 12036(**ص.1 پ-408پ**)* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *تفاسیر اهل سنت - قرن**۷** ق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *تذ?ره الاولياء (منتخب**)* 
*مولف** :* *فريدالدين عطار نيشابوري (قرن? ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 22/ 9004(**گ.182 ب -208 ب**)* 
*زبان متن** :* *فارسی*
*موضوع** :* *تصوف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش |* *نسخه پی دی اف*


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *شرح التصریف/عزالدین زنجانی*
*مولف** :* *سعدالدین تفتازانی*
*شماره نسخه** : 14578* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *ادبیات عربی**زبان عربی - صرف**زنجانی، عبدالوهاب بن ابراهیم،** -**۶۵۵**؟ق**.* *التصریف.-     نقد و تفسیر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*****************************

*عنوان** :* *دستور معالم الح?م*
*مولف** :* *قاضي ابو عبدالله محمد بن سلامه قضاعي (???ق**.)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 2/ 14482(16**پ-54ر**)* 
*زبان متن** :* *عربی*
*موضوع** :* *علوم قرآني و روائي**احاديث اهل سنت**علي بن ابي طالب** <(**ع**)>**، امام اول، ?? قبل از هجرت -?? ق.- ?لمات قصار*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 

          تابع

----------


## الملا السامرائي

طاب مسعاك أخي ابا يعلى حياك الله

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع


*********************

*عنوان**     : قصص الانبیاء*
*مولف**     : ابو اسحاق بن ابراهیم بن منصور بن خلف نیشابوری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 8847* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : تاریخ ادیان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : خلق الاعمال*
*مولف**     : جلال*الدين محمد دواني*
*شماره نسخه**     : 29/ 1822(ص.239 -246**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : معجم البلدان (جلد دوم**)    * 
*مولف**     : شهاب*الدین ابو عبدالله یاقوت بن عبدالله حموی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 208خ*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : جغرافیا** تاریخ*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ديوان مجنون العامري*
*مولف**     : بروايت ابوب?ر و البي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/16572* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : الاختیار لتعلیل المختار*
*شماره نسخه**     : ش. 18870*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ارتشاف الضرب فی لسان العرب*
*مولف**     : ابو حیان اثیرالدین محمد بن یوسف غرناطی اندلسی (**۷۴۵*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7088* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : زبان عربی - نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح الاسماء الاربعين*
*مولف**     : شيخ شهاب*الدين عمر سهروردي (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 8872(گ.1 الف -6 ب**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*موضوع**     : ادعيه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*********************

*عنوان**     : حاشیه المختصر فی شرح تلخیص المفتاح*
*مولف**     : نظام*الدین عثمان بن عبدالله خطائی (قرن**۱۰ ق**.)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 7568* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تفتازانی، مسعود بن عمر،**۷۲۲ -۷۹۲؟ق**. <ال***>مختصر المعانی.- نقد و تفسیر** خطیب قزوینی، محمد بن عبدالرحمن،**۶۶۶ -۷۳۹ق**. تلخیص المفتاح.- نقد و تفسیر** زبان عربی -     معانی و بیان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح نهج*البلاغه (جزء**۱۷**     )* 
*مولف**     : ابن ابی الحدید، عزالدین عبدالحمید (قرن**۷**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 8718* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نهج*البلاغه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*معتزلي مترفض وكتابه مطبوع*

*********************

*عنوان**     : احیاء علوم الدین*
*مولف**     : غزالی، محمد بن محمد،**۴۵۰ -۵۰۵ق*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5688* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اخلاق اسلامی** اخلاق عرفانی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ?شف الريب (?شف الريب في العمل بالجيب**)* 
*مولف**     : ابو عبدالله محمد بن عبدالرحمان مزي (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 10/ 3927(ص.40 -84**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : مقصوره ابن دريد*
*مولف**     : ابوب?ر محمد بن حسن بن دريد ازدي (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 7099(ص.236 -247**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر عربي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : جمع الجوامع/ شاید از ابن حجر عسقلانی؟*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10249* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اصول فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*عنوان**     : ال*مثلثات*
*مولف**     : ابوعلي محمد بن المستنير قطرب نحوي (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 13600(36پ-41ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : منظومه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح الحصن الحصین*
*شماره نسخه**     : 12500* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شرح دعا*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : منازل السائرين*
*مولف**     : خواجه عبدالله انصاري*
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 1006ط (گ112 ب-150ب**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان و تصوف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : تفسير سوره التوحيد*
*مولف**     : دواني، محمد بن اسعد*
*شماره نسخه**     : 59/ 5283(155ر-159ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تفسير*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*بهجه المرضیه سیوطی*
*مولف**     : جلال*الدین عبدالرحمن بن ابی ب?ر سیوطی (ق**۹**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 16348* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : تلخیص المفتاح*
*مولف**     : خطیب دمشقی، جلال*الدین محمد بن عبدالله قزوینی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7491(26پ-99ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : زبان عربی - معانی و بیان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : مش?وه المصابیح*
*مولف**     : ولی*الدین (ولی*الله) محمد بن عبدالله خطیب عمری     تبر*
*شماره نسخه**     : 3967* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************


*عنوان**     : مصابیح السنه*
*مولف**     : ابومحمد حسین بن مسعود بغوی شافعی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 7273* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : حدیث*


*********************

*عنوان**     : دیوان صفی*الدین حلی*
*مولف**     : ابوالمحاسن صفی*الدین عبدالعزیز بن محاسن الحلی     (قرن*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9185* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح المقامات الحریریه/ابوالقاسم بن علی حریری*
*مولف**     : ابوالمظفر ناصر بن ابی*الم?ارم مطرزی خوارزمی (قرن**۶*
*شماره نسخه**     : 8056* 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*بشاره و النذاره فی تعبیر الرویا و المراقبه*
*مولف**     : ابو سعد عبدالمل? بن محمد واعظ خرگوشی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 12526* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : خوابگزاری*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*عنوان**     : شرح الزوراء*
*مولف**     : جلال*الدين دواني*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10010/8* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : خزانه الادب و غایه الارب*
*مولف**     : تقی*الدین ابوب?ر قادری معروف به ابن حجت حموی (**۸۳۷ق*
*شماره نسخه**     : 331* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : دستور طبي*
*مولف**     : ابن سينا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5/ 4547(27ر-29ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*عنوان**     : شرح ال?افیه*
*مولف**     : ابن الحاجب ابی عمرو عثمان بن عمر (م**۶۴۶**     )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 8691* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح قصیده بانت سعاد*
*مولف**     : جمال*الدین ابراهیم بن محمد امیوطی لحمی (**۷۹۰ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 13600(2پ-35ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : حدائق السحر*
*مولف**: رشید     وطواط*
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 3045(ص.1 -96**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*عنوان**     : شرح طوالع الانوار*
*مولف**     : قاضی برهان عبیدالله بن محمد بیدلی شریف فرغانی (**۷۴۰*
*شماره نسخه**     : 93* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : حاشيه المطول*
*مولف**     : علاءالدين علي قوشچي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10226/4* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : بلاغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : مناظره بين السيف و القلم*
*مولف**     : ابوصاعد محمد بن ابي الفتوح يعقوبي طوسي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 4/ 1417س س (ص.258 -274**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : فارسی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : قاموس المحیط*
*مولف**     : مجدالدین محمد بن یعقوب فیروزآبادی (**۸۱۷ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 5783(ص.1 -395**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فرهنگ لغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*فوز الا?بر*
*مولف**     : ابن مس?ويه*
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 5401(121پ-143ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : المنثور العودي علي المنظوم المسعودي*
*مولف**     : محمد ابن*الحنبلي (قرن?? ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 15/ 8931(گ.44 ب -54 الف**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبيات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*الميمية  للمولى شيخ الإسلام : أبي السعود بن محمد العمادي  المتوفى : سنة 982 ، اثنتين وثمانين وتسعمائة أولها :* 
* أبعد سليمى مطلب ومرام ... وغير هواها لوعة وغرام* 
* وهي قصيدة مشهورة  سارت بها الركبان وتداولتها العربان وعارضها جماعة من الأدباء منهم :  السيد : عبد الرحيم العباسي  والشيخ عز الدين : عبد العزيز الزمزمي المكي  والشيخ شمس الدين : محمد المصري القاضي  وشرحها :  الشيخ غرس الدين : أحمد بن إبراهيم الحلبي  المتوفى : سنة 971 ،  وشرحها :  شمس الدين : محمد بن الحنبلي  أوله : ( . الحمد لله وكفى . . . الخ )  سماه : ( المنثور العودي على المنظوم السعودي )  ومنهم من خمسها  والكل معترفون بالعجز عن الوصول إلى رتبة بلاغتها والترقي إلى ذروة فصاحتها  وله قصائد عربية غريبة المعاني فصيحة المباني* 

*********************


*عنوان**     : شرعه الاسلام*
*مولف**     : محمد بن ابي*ب?ر، امام*زاده حنفي (م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/ 15313(بر پشت برگ پايان**)* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : سنن*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : ال*?شاف عن حقایق التنزیل (بخش سوم**)* 
*مولف**     : محمود بن عمر زمخشری*
*شماره نسخه**     : 2934* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : جمع الجوامع في اصول الفقه*
*مولف**     : تاج*الدين عبدالوهاب بن علي السب?ي الشافعي** (???-???)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 2/5455* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : اصول فقه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : معاهد التنصيص علي شواهد التلخيص*
*مولف**     : سيد عبدالرحيم بن عبدالرحمن بن احمد عباسي مصري     هاشمي (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 7536* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : معاني و بيان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 





*عنوان**     : قانون*
*مولف**     : شیخ*الرئیس ابو علی سینا*
*شماره نسخه**     : 6019* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : مقدمه الادب*
*مولف**     : جارالله ابوالقاسم محمود بن عمر زمخشری (**۵۳۸ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 7777* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبیات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : منيه المصلي و غنيه المبتدي*
*مولف**     : سديدالدين محمدبن*محمد ?اشغري (???ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 6/ 13774(54پ-83ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فقه حنفي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : تهذيب الاخلاق*
*مولف**     : ابوعلي مس?ويه*
*شماره نسخه**     : 28/ 3923(ص.211 -218**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*********************



*عنوان**     : الاقتراح فی النحو*
*مولف**     : جلال*الدین ابوب?ر بن عبدالرحمن سیوطی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 15645* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : ال*منصف من ال?لام علی مغنی ابن هشام*
*مولف**     : تقی*الدین احمد بن ?مال*الدین محمد شمنی حنفی (قرن**۹*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9228* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : نحو*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************



*عنوان**     : هدايه الح?مه*
*مولف**     : اثيرالدين مفضل بن عمر ابهري (قرن**? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 10467(گ43 ب -77 ب**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فلسفه*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************
**

*عنوان**         : ال*جامع الصحيح*
*مولف**         : محمد بن*اسماعيل الجعفي النجاري (م.??? ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه** : 9415* 
*زبان متن** : عربی*
*موضوع**         : حديث*




*********************


*عنوان**     : ال*مصباح المنیر*
*مولف**     : احمد بن محمد بن علی مقری فیومی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 4246* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فرهنگ لغت*



*********************



*عنوان**     : ال*?نز المستفاد في عراض بانت سعاد*
*مولف**     : السيد المرتضي ؟*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9/ 8829(گ122 ب -126 الف**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


  تابع

----------


## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

تابع 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*حواشي الازهريه (شرح بر قصيده شاطبيه شمس*الدين     محمد جزري، م**??? )* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 3328(ص.226 -277**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح الايساغوجي/اثيرالدين ابهري*
*مولف**     : عماد بن يحيي بن علي فارسي*
*شماره نسخه**     : 3/ 14305(35پ-57پ**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : منطق*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : اعراب دیباجه المصباح*
*مولف**     : ؟*
*شماره نسخه**     : 10020* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبیات عرب*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : هدایه الح?مه*
*مولف**     : اثیرالدین ابهری، مفضل بن عمر (**۶۶۰ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 1882(ص.2 -83**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح قصیده برده*
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 14436(1ر-68ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبیات عربی** بوصیری، محمد بن سعید،**۶۰۸ -۶۹۶ق**. قصیده برده.- نقد و تفسیر** شعر عربی - قرن**۷ ق.- تاریخ و     نقد*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 

*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*وصيه*
*مولف**     : منسوب به ابو عبدالله محمد بن حفيف*
*شماره نسخه**     : 77/ 4900(200ر-200پ**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : عرفان و تصوف*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : معدن الحقائق فی شرح ?نز الدقائق*
*مولف**     : محمد بن حاجی بن محمد بن حسن سمرقندی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 13863* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فقه حنفی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : طيبه النشر في القرائات العشر*
*مولف**     : شمس*الدين محمد بن محمد جزري*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9333/3* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : قرائت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : حقایق الطب*
*مولف**     : حاج محمد ?ریم ?رمانی قاجار*
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 281فیروز (ص.2 -148**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : پزش?ی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*دقايق العلاج ) فى المعالجات للامراض ، والادوية المفردة والمركبة.وكانه الجزء الثانى لحقائق الطب  المذكور فى ( ج - 7 ص ) 34 تأليفالحاج كريمخان . الكرمانى .طبع فى بمبئى : 983( . )1315*

*********************

*عنوان**     : اصول القرائه (مقدمه في**     - )* 
*مولف**     : ابوالاصبغ عبدالعزيز بن علي بن محمد بن سلمه بن     عبدالعزيز سماتي اشبيلي اندلسي (???ق**)    * 
*شماره نسخه**     : 11/ 12163(ص.124 ر-125پ**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : علوم قرآن*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


********************

* *عنوان**     : شرح الجامع لالفاظ ال?فر*
*مولف**     : مولي علي بن سلطان محمد القاري*
*شماره نسخه**     : 9/ 8872(گ.192 ب -216 الف**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : فقه حنفي*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی     اف*


*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*نجوم الزاهره في ملو? المصر و القاهره*
*مولف**     : جمال*الدين يوسف بن تغري بردي ظاهري (???ق**.)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 6/ 14448(174ر-185ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : تاريخ و جغرافيا** مصر - تاريخ** مصر - شاهان و     فرمانروايان*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : رسائل*
*مولف**     : ابن عمید*
*شماره نسخه**     : 1413س س*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : شرح حماسه ابوتمام/ از: ابوز?ریا یحیی بن علی     شیبانی معروف به خطیب تبریزی*
*مولف**     : ابوز?ریا یحیی بن علی شیبانی معروف به خطیب تبریزی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 367ط*
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : ادبیات*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : ال*مختصر*
*مولف**     : سعدالدین تفتازانی، مسعود بن عمر (**۷۹۲ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 4744* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : بلاغت*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : جواهر العقدین فی فضل الشرفین*
*مولف**     : سید فریدالدین ابوالحسن علی بن عبدالله سمهودی مدنی*
*شماره نسخه**     : 5966* 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************

*عنوان**     : دیوان حسان بن ثابت*
*مولف**     : حسان بن ثابت بن منذر انصاری (**۵۰ق**)* 
*شماره نسخه**     : 1/ 7655(1پ-64ر**)    * 
*زبان متن**     : عربی*
*موضوع**     : شعر عربی*
*شناسنامه** | نمايش | نسخه پی دی اف* 


*********************


تابع

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الإخوة الكرام برجاء معالجة مشكلة الروابط أحسن الله إليكم  وأجزل إليكم الأجر والثواب !!!!!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

أرجو تمكيني من تحميل كتاب إحياء علوم الدين ، أحسن الله إليكم !!َ!

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الإخوة الكرام برجاء معالجة مشكلة الروابط أحسن الله إليكم وأجزل إليكم الأجر والثواب !!!!! أرجو تمكيني من تحميل كتاب إحياء علوم الدين ، أحسن الله إليكم !!َ

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الإخوة الكرام برجاء معالجة مشكلة الروابط أحسن الله إليكم وأجزل إليكم الأجر والثواب !!!!!

----------


## محمد شرف الدين

> الإخوة الكرام برجاء معالجة مشكلة الروابط أحسن الله إليكم وأجزل إليكم الأجر والثواب !!!!!


في هذا الموضوع روابط اخري
مفردة و مجمعة

http://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=268615

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الأخ الكريم ! جزاك الله خرا ! المشكلة هناك مثلها هنا لا يوجد لها حل ، فتوجد بعض المخطوطات لا يمكن تحميلها من هنا أو من هناك ! أحسن الله إليكم !!!!!!!!!

----------


## علي جميل

السلام عليكم اخي الغالي : الروابط لم تعمل جميعها ارجو منك حل الاشكال فاني بحاجة ماسة الى كتب الصرف وخصوصا الحواشي على شرح السعد على مختصر العزي ... مع كل الحب والاحترام

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

الإخوة الكرام برجاء معالجة مشكلة الروابط أحسن الله إليكم وأجزل إليكم الأجر والثواب !!!!!

----------


## محمد عبدالرحمن عبدالله

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
يسرني أقول لإخواني بأن عندي مخطوطات ?ثيرة لأهل السنة جمعتها من م?تبات إيران خلال عشرة سنوات. و الم?تبات هي: مرعشي نجفي، الم?تبة الوطنية، م?تبة استان القدس و... . و خزنتها علي هارد حجمها نحو 2ترابيت. من يريدها للشراء و التبادل راسلني علي البريد التالي:
miraskurd@yahoo.com

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

لعل الله عز وجل يقيض من ذوي الفضل والكفاية من يدفع ثمنها ثم يعدها للتحميل في هذا المنتدى المبارك الكريم  لينتفع بها أهل العلم ، ولن نعدم من يسارع في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

